# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Поздравительная тема

## Рамоновна

*Дорогие коллеги, сегодня была на 50-летнем юбилее одной из сотрудниц.

Ей сочинила такие стихи /может, кому-нибудь пригодятся для основы поздравления/*

Ах, Лидия Михална, мы сегодня 
Собрались юбилей Ваш отмечать.
К чему скрывать свой возраст? Да, не стоит
Той женщине, которой *двадцать пять!
*
Заслуженный работник- это званье
Получено: за плодотворный труд,
За творчество, ответственность и честность
Той женщиной, которая *худрук*.

Уж четверть века на районной сцене
Поет солидный ветеранский хор.
Стоит пред ним- строга и непреклонна
Та женщина, чья должность- *дирижер*.

Дуэтом или в сольном исполненьи
На сцене- далеко не первый год
Нам дарит ощущение полета
Та женщина, которая *поет*.

В жару и в холод, поквартально строго
Село гуртом в РЦКД идет.
Несут зав. филиалами отчеты
Той женщине, которая *учтет*.

Друзей хороших- знаем- очень много.
Знакомых счет- на тысячи идет.
И не один поплакался в жилетку
Той женщине, что *душу отдает.*

Ей нету равных в достиженьи цели,
И нет не взятых жизненных преград.
А может быть иной в глазах народа
Та женщина, чье званье- *депутат*?

В быту- скромна, трудолюбива очень.
А с мужем- терпелива и нежна.
Порядок и уют считает главным
Та женщина, которая *жена*.

Бывает трудно с поколеньем младшим.
Где силы взять: понять, простить, принять...
И как же хочется сегодня поклонится
Той женщине, которой имя- *мать*.

Пусть жизни путь вам счастье освещает,
А все невзгоды стороной идут.
Еще раз с юбилеем поздравляю
Ту женщину, что *Лидия* зовут!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Уважаемые коллеги! С праздником вас. С покровом пресвятой Богородицы. Пусть в ваших домах всегда будет свет и радость и дом ваш обойдут любые беды!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Девочки, поздравляю всех с Днем Матери!!!!

Мама – в целом мире слов не хватит,
Чтоб за все тебя благодарить.
За бессонные моменты у кровати,
И за слезы горькие обид.
За поддержку и твою заботу,
Воспитанья первые шаги,
И за каждую нелегкую субботу,
Что ты посвящала нам одним.
За улыбку, греющую сердце,
За объятия любимых рук,
Мамочка – ты лучше всех на свете!
Героиня, Женщина и Друг.

[IMG]http://*********org/76137m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Аллочка!
Пусть будет радость частым гостем,
А счастье другом неизменным,
 и все рассветы, словно мостик,
Ведут к успехам непременно.
И пусть здоровье будет крепким,
Великолепным настроенье,
Везенье балует не редко,
И все удастся! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/101365m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
*Ольга Усольцева*,
 Лена, Оля, Спасибо большое! Очень тронута вашим вниманием!

----------


## zizi

Аллочка, примите и мои поздравления. 



*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Лена, как я Вас понимаю. Такая же фигня.  :frown::mad:

Ну не расстраивайтесь сильно, здоровье дороже. Хотя сама тоже расстраиваюсь. 
Вот вам картинка для позитивного настроения, и будеи надеяться на лучшее.

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********org/120589m.gif[/IMG]

*Сегодня обратила внимание, что во всех разделах есть поздравительная новогодняя тема. А чем мы хуже? 

Поэтому я и решила открыть такую страницу на нашем форуме. Тем более, что обещала вам новогодний сюрприз.  Принимайте мое поздравление.
Я очень рада, что знакома с вами, что приобрела здесь много друзей. А друзьям принято дарить подарки и делать сюрпризы. Надеюсь это у меня получилось*



*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/127757m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Зарница

*Алла и Александр*,
Аллочка прими от нашей дружной форумской компании (которая в данное время вся в новогодней суете)  поздравления С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/93965m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*zizi*,
*Зарница*,
 Спасибо, девочки!

Предлагаю всем зайти в эту тему. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129885

----------


## Зарница

Жалко что только один раз можно сказать СПАСИБО, а то моих спасибок было бы тысячи!!!!!!!
Алла, молодец! СУПЕР! После такого поздравления - сюрприза, несмотря на все трудности хочется жить и творить дальше и больше!
Растрогалась до слез!!! Все таки как хорошо что есть этот форум, где мы смогли найти друг друга!!!!!!
Аллочка - спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
И ещ раз С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!

[IMG]http://*********org/127759m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

А я,когда слушала  и смотрела это чудо. просто РЕВЕЛА! Нечасто меня так поздравляли.Я согласна с Ленусей-спасибок просто не хватит, чтобы выразить благодарность!!! Я ожидала поздравления от такого творческого человека, как Алла, но такого...!!!Спасибо!!!Аллочка,ты-чудо! Еще раз с днем рождения! Будь самой красивой, самой любимой, самой счастливой!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*,
*гунька*,

Девочки, спасибо! Теперь я сижу и реву...

----------


## Зарница

Я почитала ваши сообщения и заслезилась. Поймала себя на мысли - вот 3 дурочки то, сидим и ревем.Нееее, нас все таки понять не возможно!



АААААААААА у меня куда то поздравление делось!!!! Нет его на этой страничке!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wert266

С наступающим Новым Годом! Всех!!! Всех!!! Всех!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/77573m.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/81669m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

Алла, спасибо большое за новогодний сюрприз-поздравление!  :Ok:  Только очень добрый, душевный и светлый человечек может в собственный день рождения удивлять других и дарить подарки!  :Vah: СПАСИБО!!! Действительно очень приятно, а тебя с Днем рождения!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Здоровья, душевного тепла, благополучия в семье и на работе!

----------


## гунька

Девочки, я хочу всех-всех вас поздравить с наступающим и сказать вам о том, что с вами мне ОЧЕНЬ хорошо!!!Очень-очень!От вас от всех идет какое-то тепло,душевное и человеческое. Спасибо вам за то, что вы поддержали меня в горе, спасибо за ваши советы, спасибо просто за то, что вы есть!!! Пусть Новый год принесет вам только радость, только счастье!
[IMG]http://*********org/124700m.jpg[/IMG]
Пусть стол ваш всегда будет полон,а за столом собираются только ВЕРНЫЕ друзья!
[IMG]http://*********org/121628m.jpg[/IMG]

Пусть Дед Мороз со Снегурочкой принесут вам полный мешок успехов и удач,и вы никогда не перестанете верить в чудеса!

[IMG]http://*********org/114460m.jpg[/IMG]
Будьте здоровы, красивы,а главное-любимы! Счастья вам, дорогие мои!!! Я вас очень льблю!

----------


## Рамоновна

Спасибо вам за труд и вдохновенье,
За душу, что вложили в этот клип!
Пусть модератор 1000 спасибо
Под вашей аватаркой разместит!
А мы вам все желаем много счастья,
Улыбок, радости на долгие года!
В душе у вас пусть никогда не гаснет
Любовь, как путеводная звезда!!!

ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ: с наступающим 2010 годом!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********org/93980m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Рамоновна

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/74524m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## orsia

*Алла и Александр*, СПАААСИБО!!!!!!! не три дурочки, а четыре... я тоже до слез....

----------


## orsia

*Алла и Александр*,  С ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ! [IMG]http://*********org/84767.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олег Васильевич

*Дорогая Аллочка! Огромное спасибо за такой классный подарок! Тут даже скупая мужская слеза - и та норовит сорваться и упасть на клавиатуру... Под впечатлениями увиденного и услышанного родились эти строки:*

*Бывают в жизни совпаденья,
Как мой приятель говорит - 
Подарки надо в День рожденья
Ведь получать, а не дарить!!!
Такого "царского" подарка
Не ожидал, боюсь, никто!
И я готов под аватАрку
Не пять "спасиб" поставить, - сто!!!*


*С днем рождения, Аллочка, и всех земных благ!!!*

----------


## Оксаньчик

АЛЛОЧКА ВЫ УМНИЧКА! САСИБО ЧТО ВЫ ТАКАЯ! СПАСИБО ЗА ВСЁ!
За доброту и внимание
За прфессионализм
За любовь к своему делу и не ранодушие!
И конечно за сюрприз, просто не ожидала как и многие здесь!
Здоровья и понимания!
 С днём варенья!
Привет от клоуна Ватрушки.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, милые мои! Спасибо вам за поздравления, за дружбу. А особенно за любовь к нашей профессии. Ведь именно она привела нас на этот форум, в этот кабинет. Познакомила и подружила! СПАСИБО ВАМ, МОИ ДРУЗЬЯ !!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Аллочка!
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ЗА ЗНАКОМСТВО
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ЗА ТЕПЛО
ЗА СМЕХ И УЛЫБКУ, 
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ЗА ПОДАРОК,
ЗА ВСЕ!!!
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ЗА ВНИМАНЬЕ,
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ЗА СЛОВА,
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ЗА ЖЕЛАНЬЕ
СЧАСТЛИВЕЕ СДЕЛАТЬ ВСЕХ НАС!
[IMG]http://*********org/80697m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Оксаньчик

*Ольга Усольцева*,
 Молодец! поэтесса Олечка!

----------


## lesyanew

*Алла и Александр,
С Днем рождения!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/74604.jpg[/IMG]

*Счастья, удачи, творческих успехов, благополучия!!!*

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Алла и Александр*,
Выслала на почту сценарий.

----------


## rj95iko64

*Алла и Александр*,
Дорогие!
Alles!!! МЕНЯ ТАК НИКТО В ЖИЗНИ НИ РАЗУ НЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЛ! 
Аллочка! - ты не представляешь, что для меня сделала!!! (Нет, конечно, представила, но потом, когда вы всем форумом уревелись!:smile:) Ну, СПАСИБО!!!
Нет, ребята, это что: нам всем ТАК плохо живется, что мы от добрых слов все хором реветь начинаем?!. 
Девочки-мальчики, так выпьем за то, чтобы слезы из ваших глаз в новом году катились только от счастья (например, от гордости за вашу профессию)!
Удачи, успехов всем в новом году - и на всё светлое обозримое будущее!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*rj95iko64*,
 Спасибо, Саша! Жаль, фотографию ты мне хорошую не прислал. Пришлось с аватарки брать. 
И еще хотелось бы извинится перед теми коллегами, кто в поздравление, по моей невнимательности, не попал. Но поверьте - оно для всех. От чистого сердца. От всей души.  :flower:

----------


## Натник

*Дорогие коллеги! Поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым 2010 годом!!!

Пусть Новый Год вас осенит,
Подарит вам успех.
И в вашем доме пусть звучит
Веселый, звонкий смех.
Пусть рядом будет верный друг
И в праздник, и в ненастье.
И пусть в ваш дом,
Как снежный ком,
Всегда приходит счастье!*

----------


## rj95iko64

*Алла и Александр*,
Да у меня и фотографий-то хороших больше нет - это, наверное, единственная, и то - под аватарку переделанная...
Еще раз спасибо за поздравление! 
И - с Новым годом! Этот год Тигра, говорят, всем творческим и активным людям удачу обещает - так пусть же она никогда не покидает тебя - ведь удача в нашей профессии так нужна!..
Счастья тебе и радости, творческих успехов, ну, и желательно, чтоб и благополучие стороной не обошло:smile:!

----------


## гунька

rj95iko64 ,Саш,разве мы ревели от того, что нам плохо живется?Нет.просто,как бы это сказать...когда человеку хорошо,он тоже плачет иногда,а я,например, ревела от того,что поняла-по сути чужой и полгода назад совсем незнакомый человек вдруг в одночасье стал родным(я думаю,девчонки все со мной согласятся).Иногда родным по крови людям не все можно рассказать,а здесь такие друзья, что хочется делиться всем!
Спасибо,мои дорогие, за поздравления и пожелания! Еще раз с наступающим! Пусть он будет добрым и мирным,наступающий год!

----------


## rj95iko64

*гунька*,
Лена, да я знаю, что вы все не от горя плакали - я сам, когда увидел и услышал это чудо, чуть не разревелся... И все-таки обидно - насколько мы не привыкли к вниманию к себе, к проявлениям дружбы и взаимопонимания - а ведь это такие простые и такие необходимые всем вещи!
Лена, я поздно попал на форум, поэтому иногда о каких-то событиях поздно узнаЮ... Но мне кажется, что я попал в одну большую семью - дружную и, не побоюсь этого слова - счастливую. Ведь найти хотя бы одного единомышленника - это уже счастье, а здесь - все такие! Да мы все с вами настолько богаты - ни один нувориш за нами не угонится!
Будьте всегда такими! 
Лена, пусть этот Новый год тебе только радость принесет! Всё будет хорошо - верь в это!

----------


## гунька

[IMG]http://*********org/107017m.jpg[/IMG]
Кончен год событий всяких и разных,
И повсюду начинаются игры,
Потому, как приближается праздник
С идиотским металлическим тигром

Жёлтый бык уже отправлен в нокаут
Песни старые покуда пропеты
И буквально на глазах возникают
Новогодние повсюду приметы

Апельсины с ароматной кислинкой,
Аромат душистой ёлочной хвои
Блеск игрушек, фонари и снежинки
И надежды, что опять беспокоят

И не кажется смешным и капризным
Среди зимних холодов и ненастья
Неуёмное желание жизни
И нахальное желание счастья

Может где-то в мавританиях жарких
Это выглядит гораздо иначе,
Но резвимся мы и дарим подарки
С пожеланиями всякой удачи

Ходят-бродят по земле человеки,
Ищут место под единственным солнцем
С Новым Годом, дорогие коллеги!
Пусть удача нам ещё улыбнётся!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
и еще...
[IMG]http://*********org/103945m.jpg[/IMG]

Набодавшись с кризисом до сы́та,
Настучавшись фейсами об рельс,
Мы садимся всяк в своё корыто
И уходим в полосатый рейс.

К нам идёт Две Тысячи Десятый –
Непростой, но интересный год!
Он не зря тигрино-полосатый –
Снова будет дел не впроворот!

Дрессировщик из тореадора
Выйдет – по-любому – хоть куда!
С тиграми общаться очень скоро
Жизнь нас всех научит, господа!

Много нас! А мы, к тому ж, в тельняшках!
Всех не покусают всё равно!
Ап! И тигры – котики-милашки.
Ап! И сели смирненько у ног!

Ждёте вы каких-то пожеланий?
Всем – здоровья, что ни говори:
Чтобы не согнул нас в рог бараний
Даже этот самый свинский грипп!

Чтобы против шерсти нас – не часто,
А всё больше нежно за ушкóм!
Чтобы не рычать на нас начальству,
А мурлыкать ласковым котом!

Чтоб работа продохнуть давала,
Но не заедала сильно лень!
Тиграм – МЯСА!!! Пусть не до отвала,
Но хотя б по норме, каждый день!

Чтобы мир нам не казался плоским!
Чтобы больше было ярких дней!
Чтобы ýже – чёрные полоски,
Светлые – чтоб шире и длинней!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Дорогие коллеги!
Этой ночью новогодней
Пусть мороз стучит в стекло.
Я дарю вам всем сегодня
Всей души моей тепло.
Чтобы  были вы здоровы,
Не болели бы и впредь,
Я хочу хорошим словом
В эту ночь вас согреть.
Пусть утихнет вьюга злая,
Унесет с собой беду.
Чтоб жили припевая
В наступающем году*

[IMG]http://*********org/119306m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## rj95iko64

*гунька*,
Лена, спасибо! 
Если это твоё - то ты - добрый гений! Всё - про нас!..
Жаль, что я так не умею...
С Новым годом тебя! Радости и успехов во всём! Будь счастлива! Пусть беды обойдут тебя стороной, а удача чаще улыбается тебе открыто и приветливо!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Ольга Усольцева*,
Олечка, спасибо! Теплом твоей души можно греться до бесконечности!
Мне стихи даются трудно, поэтому разреши - прозой...
С Новым годом тебя! пусть все твои самые заветные желания сбудутся в этом году!
Тигр, говорят, - ловец удачи. Так пусть удача сопутствует тебе во всём!
Счастья тебе, творческих успехов - и, конечно, благополучия!

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
Дорогие коллеги! С праздником вас! 
Пусть у вас всегда - и дома, и на работе - будет уютно и тепло.
Люди не зря тянутся к вам - вы для них, словно звездочки. А удел звезд - вести за собою, а, если нужно, то и обогреть кого-то в своих лучах.
Это хорошо, что вы все на это способны - от вас на земле теплее становится!
Я очень рад, что познакомился со всеми вами!
Счастья и успехов вам!

----------


## гунька

Саш,спасибо за поздравление! К сожалению,стихи не мои...Я пишу немножко, но до таких мне еще далеко!
До Нового года осталось совсем немножко.Поздравляю вас всех еще раз!!!
Пусть все, что загадали-обязательно сбудется!

----------


## rj95iko64

*гунька*,
Лена, все равно - прекрасно! (И ничуть не умаляет твоих достоинств!:smile:)
В эту новогоднюю ночь отдельный бокал я подниму за процветание нашего форума и за всех, кто его населяет! Пусть, хотя бы виртуально, но мы вместе! - а вместе мы - СИЛА!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Дорогие мои друзья! Приближение Нового года – это не просто канун новых 12 месяцев. Все намного сложнее: это ворота, которые ведут в новую, ни с чем не сравнимую жизнь, полную тех самых чудес, в которые мы уже и не верим. Но ведь в Новый год возможно все, не правда ли? Не зря народная мудрость утверждает, что как встретишь его, так и проведешь.
Хочу поздравить всех Вас с наступающим Новым 2010 годом!
Желаю, чтобы окружала Вас волшебная сказка: красавица – елка, новогодние шары, подарки, улыбки! Пусть рядом будут родные, а в душе – только светлое чувство радости!)

Желаю Вам в новом году всего самого волшебного необычного и хорошего, не грустите по пустякам, радуйтесь новому дню, любите и будьте любимыми!)

Этот год Тигрёнком в дом войдёт,
Ласковым, весёлым и игривым,
Верную удачу принесёт,
Сделает всё ярким и красивым!
Подрастать он будет день за днём,
С ним пускай и счастье вырастает.
Пусть Тигрёнок радует во всём,
Каждый миг приятно удивляет!
Запорошенный снежком,
Дед Мороз пришел с мешком.
Дед седой, с бородой.
Ты входи в дом родной.
Ты наш гость Дорогой!*

[IMG]http://*********org/89668m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alena1970-69

Всем счастья,любви,удачи!!!

...и подарочек от Billа Gates:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## lesyanew

_От всей души всех с Новым 2010 годом!!!

Узор на окнах инеем сверкает, 
Повсюду снег серебряный лежит!
Пусть Новый год удачу щедро дарит, 
Заветные мечты осуществит!
И пусть судьбы приятные подарки, 
Дни светлые и радостные ждут!
От всей души - здоровья и достатка,  
Успехов в наступающем году!_

 :br:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Коллеги, всех с праздником!!! Я больше обитаю в темах ведущих, но все таки педагого в ДШИ это моя основная работа, и очень интересно почитать, как и чем живут такие же простые преподаватели, как и я! У нас был сложный год, сокращали ставки, сняли классное руководство, но мы не здаемся!!! Все будет отлично, ведь мы люди творческие, и иногда готовы работать ради идеи))
Всех благ вам в 2010 году, и пусть все желания и мечты реализуются!!!

----------


## гунька

[IMG]http://*********ru/1032559m.jpg[/IMG]
Всех с РОЖДЕСТВОМ ХРИСТОВЫМ! Здоровья, счастья и любви!

----------


## Светлана sun

Дорогие форумчане, наконец-то я до вас добралась и могу поздравить всех с наступившим!
Пусть Новый год вам принесет
Со снегом - смех,
С морозом - бодрость,
В делах успех,
А в духе - твердость.
Пусть все заветное свершится
И, пересилив даль дорог,
Надежда в дверь к вам постучится
И тихо ступит на порог.
А вслед за ней войдет удача
С бокалом праздничным в руке,
Вбегут, ребячась и играя,
Сюрприз и шутка налегке.
Я от души вам всем желаю
Любви и радостных хлопот.
Пусть вас ничем не огорчает
2010-й год!

расскажите как мероприятия проходят? у нас осталось только Рождество - завтра проводим на улице, будем мёрзнуть и народ веселить:biggrin:
а потом только игровые программы с детьми останется провести. может есть у кого в закромах новые незаезженные игры? буду рада, если поделитесь! :Aga:

----------


## Зарница

*Натник*,
Наташечка - с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!!
Пусть звезды светятся в глазах твоих, 
Пусть счастье, как шампанское, искрится, 
Пусть слезы никогда не блещут в них, 
И в сердце пусть печаль не постучится. 
Пусть этот день, как песня соловья, 
Перечеркнет всех хмурых дней ненастье. 
Пусть жизнь твоя, как майская заря, 
Приносит каждый день в ладонях счастье!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Наташа!!! С днем рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1039512m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рамоновна

*С днем рождения, Наталья!!! Здоровья, счастья, радости и творческих успехов!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1012882m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Натуся, с днем рождения!!! Радости и счастья тебе, здоровья и удачи, вечной весны в душе!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1036439m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Дорогие друзья! С Рождеством вас!!!

В этот зимний рождественский вечер,
Когда снег серебрится повсюду,
А в домах зажигаются свечи,
Полон мир ожиданием чуда...
Пусть в душе на весь год сохранится
Этой ночи добро и тепло
И сияют улыбки на лицах
Оттого, что на сердце светло!

[IMG]http://*********ru/920084m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Натник

ВСЕМ БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ, Я ВСЕХ ВАС ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С РОЖДЕСТВОМ ХРИСТОВЫМ!ЖЕЛАЮ ЗДОРОВЬЯ,СЧАСТЬЯ, ЛЮБВИ,ТЕРПЕНИЯ,БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ И ВСЕЗ ЗЕМНЫХ БЛАГ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1018021m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Оксаньчик

НАТАЛИ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ ТЕБЯ!  Любви, здоровья, процветанья, творческих удач!
Всех форумчан, всех работников сферы досуга поздравляю со Светлым праздником Рождества Христова!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Дорогие мои! Еще раз - с Новым годом вас! Пусть все печали, передряги, беспредел  останутся в прошлом году.А в Новом - побольше позитива! И радости! 

http://www.otkritka.com/comments/237...3024515822706/

----------


## Натник

> А в Новом - побольше позитива! И радости!


Большое спасибо! Взаимно! Открытка супер, как раз в тему!

----------


## Натник

Дорогие девочки и мальчики!!!
Поздравляю всех с наступающим Днем влюбленных!!!
Дней счастливых, веры в чудо,
нежных слов и теплоты!
В Валентинов праздник будут
исполнятся все мечты!!!

----------


## Натник

Уважаемые мужчины-культработники!!! Поздравляем Вас с Днем Защитника Отечества! Поздравляем Вас в праздник святой, знаменательный, яркий, красивый!
Вы опора державы родной, вы надежда и слава России!
С уваженьем большим и теплом дарим искренние пожеланья:
Полной чашей пусть будет Ваш дом! Счастья, здравия и процветания!
Особенные поздравления Саше!!! От всего женского коллектива этой темы (девочки, вы не против???)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям Наташи!
С праздником наши дорогие мужчины!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1029634m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Мужики наши! Настоящие, защита наша и опора! С праздником вас!!!Пусть все в вашей жизни будет на "Ура"! Здоровья вам, мира в семье и на работе, любви и благополучия! И, конечно, простого человеческого счастья!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1041924m.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1048068m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Зарница

> Уважаемые мужчины-культработники!!! Поздравляем Вас с Днем Защитника Отечества! 
> Особенные поздравления Саше!!! От всего женского коллектива этой темы (девочки, вы не против???)


Только ЗА!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :br: 
Присоедюняюсь!!!!!!

----------


## Суперстар

Наши мужчины - коллеги! Всех с праздником!!!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1025570m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Пусть у вас все будет отлично!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*С праздником, наши дорогие мужчины!* 



*Мужчины! Как прожить без Вас?
Без ваших рук, без ваших глаз,
Без сердца томного волненья,
Без дум высокого стремленья,
Без вашей нежности и силы,
Без вас любимых, сердцу милых,
Ни дня прожить не сможем мы.
Мы это признаём, увы…
И только с вами мучаясь, любя
Мы женщинами чувствуем себя!*

----------


## rj95iko64

Девочки, спасибо за поздравление! :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo: 
Когда представишь себе географию нашего форума, и видишь столько поздравлений в свой адрес - поневоле начинаешь ощущать себя значительной личностью!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Tajussa

Я поднимаю свой бокал
За самых нежных на земле.
За тех созданий, без которых
Не представляю жизнь вообще!
За кротость ласковых их глаз...
За нежность твердой их руки...

За вас, короче, мужики!
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!

----------


## Светлана sun

Позвольте мне поднять бокал за самых нежных на земле,
За тех созданий, без которых не представляю жизнь себе.
Я пью за добрые глаза, за нежность ласковой руки,
За то, что вы на свете есть: за вас, короче, мужики!:biggrin:

----------


## Цинториончик

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Тает лёд отступают морозы, Где-то слышен весенний ручей, И в соцветьях пушистой мимозы Свет весенних играет лучей... Этот праздник чудесный и яркий Полон света, добра, красоты! Пусть желанными будут подарки И сбываются сны и мечты!!! С 8 марта девочки!!! Любви Вам и большого женского счастья!!! Ну и конечно творческих УСПЕХОВ и поддерки руководства!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Яшевна

Хорошо быть девушкой в розовом пальто, 
можно и не в розовом, но уже не то!! 
Хорошо быть женщиной в норковом манто, 
можно и не в норковом, но уже не то!! 
Хорошо быть дамою в собственном авто, 
можно и в автобусе, но уже не то!! 
Хорошо б зарплату тысяч эдак сто, 
можно и четыре, но уже не то!! 
Так девчонки милые, я всегда за то, 
чтобы в вашей жизни было б только ТО!!! 
С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ 8 МАРТА!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Толстячок

Дорогие друзья!  :flower: Поздравляю  с наступающим праздником! :flower: 
Прекрасный день 8-е марта,
Когда сверкает все кругом,
И разрешите вас поздравить
С Международным женским днем!
Здоровья, счастья пожелать Вам,
Чтоб не старели никогда,
Чтоб всегда Вы процветали
Во имя счастья и добра.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, с наступающим!

[IMG]http://*********org/278467m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Бирюза

Девочки, дорогие, с праздником Вас !!!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Дорогие девочки!!! С наступающим!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/294656m.png[/IMG]

----------


## rj95iko64

[IMG][/IMG]


*В этот день, 8-го марта
Заявляю от души:
- До чего же вы, девчата,
На «in-ku» все хороши!

Независимо от стажа,
«Новички» и «местные» - 
Обсуждаете вопросы
Очень интересные!

Наш раздел – с другим в сравненье –
Пусть не очень и большой, -
Здесь «хозяйки», без сомненья,
Все – с широкою душой!

Коль помочь кому-то нужно –
Все секреты – напоказ!
… Славится морская дружба –
Эта – крепче вО сто раз!

Одолею все преграды,
«Спец» в любом вопросе я,
Если только со мной рядом
Ваша дружная семья!*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Девочки! *Гунька, Натник, Orsia, Svetulya, Алла и Александр, Зарница, Мелодия, Ольга Усольцева, Maknata,Mazaykina, Lesyanew, Цинториончик, Энзиля, Рамоновна, Суперстар, Оксаньчик, Бирюза, Natalifrost, Толстячок, Светлана sun, Вокся, Натали_я, Вишенка-Владимир, Яшевна, Гульнур, Tasha1979, Victorya, БУЛАНОВА, Tajussa, Татьяна Ильинская, Lenusik, Наташа Гергалова, daniel-club, bazievsilisa, Ниса, Naira, Irenka-da* – и все-все-все, кого я перечислить не могу – *С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС!!!!*
_Пусть всё , чего вы бы хотели - в вашей жизни - сбудется!
пусть слезы из ваших глаз льются ТОЛЬКО ОТ СЧАСТЬЯ! 
И пусть всегда вам дома - хочется на работу, а на работе - хочется домой!_
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Милые женщины!!! От всей души поздравляю вас с праздником!!!*
*Что женщине сегодня пожелать?
Чтоб счастлива была, как мать,
Всегда любима, как жена,
А как работница - ценна,
Чтоб дом всегда был полон света,
Морщинки если - то от смеха,
И чтоб не встретились несчастья,
А если слезы - то от счастья!*

[IMG]http://*********org/299822m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гульнур

Поздравляю всех женщин с 8 МАРТА!!!
Что пожелать вам всем в 8 марта?
От жизни каждый хочет своего...
А я желаю вам просто счастья,
Чтоб было понемногу, но всего!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

Девоньки, милые с праздником вас!
[IMG]http://*********org/280393.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Здесь будем поздравлять друг друга с праздниками и прочими успехами :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Девочки! С праздником!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Натали_я

*Пусть всегда женский день не кончается, 
Пусть поют в Вашу честь ручейки,
Пусть солнышко Вам улыбается,
А мужчины Вам дарят цветы.
С первой капелью, с последней метелью,
С праздником ранней весны
Вас поздравляю, сердечно желаю,
Радости, счастья, здоровья, любви!*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/285523.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## karisa

*Всех пользователей этого замечательного сайта, его создателей и гостей хочу поздравить с первым весенним праздником, Днем 8 Марта!!! Желаю:
Успехов - в pаботе! Погоды - пpиятной!
Любви - чистой, нежной и неоднокpатной!
Детей - pазнополых! Пальто - по фигуpе!
Соседей в купе - что не пьют и не куpят!
Волос - шелковистых! Зубов - белоснежных!
Мужей - состоятельных! Спонсоpов - нежных!
Любовников - умных! Супpугов - в законе!
Свекpовей - живущих в дpугом pегионе!
Hевесток - покоpных! Таpелок - помытых!
Мужей - не хpапящих и на ночь побpитых!
Коллег - не зацикленных только на бабах!
Вpагов - слабосильных! Вpагов - сильно слабых!
Обедов - в постель! Впечатлений - поляpных!
И... этих... ну... в общем, того... pегуляpных!
Чулок - без затяжек! Hи дня - без обновки!
Мужей - в очень длительной командиpовке!
Любви - обжигающей, как в сеpиале!
По пять сеpиалов - на каждом канале!
Романов - куpоpтных! Поpывов - безумных!
Соседей и снизу и свеpху - бесшумных!
Поездок - не на огоpод, а на моpе!
Пиpоженок - вкусных, но чтоб без калоpий!
Машин - иностpанных, но pуль чтобы слева!
Духов - от Диоpа! Цветов - ежедневно!
Hамеpений - pазных, но лучше сеpьезных!
Жилищ - пятикомнатных и пятизвездных!
Заслуженный отпуск - на пляжах и волнах!
Тpоллейбусов - вовpемя и неполных!
Билетов в автобусах - только счастливых!
Дpузей - не занудных! Подpуг - не pевнивых!
Мужей - состоятельных! (Как говоpится,
Раз сильно желаешь - не гpех повтоpиться!)
Любви - чтобы воспламенялась, как поpох!
(Когда это важно, не жалко повтоpов)
Стиpальных машин, пылесосов, комбайнов -
И функциональных, и стильных дизайнов.
Стpастей - изнуpительных! Тpудностей - кpатких!
Бpильянтов - не меньше, чем 40 каpатов!
Сантехники - импоpтной! Родов - без боли!
Пpоблем - никаких! Шифоньеpов - без моли!
И... кажется... что-то еще мы забыли...
А-а-а, ясно!
Любви!!!
И сеpвантов - без пыли!!!
И сбыться - мечте стать великой аpтисткой!!!
И Женского Дня - в год хотя бы pаз 300!!!*

----------


## Натник

_МИЛЫЕ ЖЕНЩИНЫ!!!! Поздравляю ВАС с ВЕСЕННИМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ  8 МАРТА!!!_



*Солнца теплый лучик, нежные цветы, и весенний праздник к нам приходит вновь...
Пусть он исполняет добрые мечты, дарит счастье, радость, дружбу и любовь!*

----------


## ajnbybz

[IMG]http://*********org/297837m.jpg[/IMG]

Всех с праздником Весны!

----------


## Зарница

*Гульнур*  С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/347055.gif[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Гульнур, дорогая! От всего сердца поздравляю вместе со всем человечеством!
[IMG]http://*********org/363438m.jpg[/IMG]
Счастья тебе, радости, здоровья и любви, удачи и успехов!
[IMG]http://*********org/356270m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## rj95iko64

Гульнур! 
Счастья тебе и радости,
Верных друзей до старости!
Чтоб на просторах форума
Ты всем давала фору нам! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: :smile: :Ok:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Гульнур!!! С Днем Варенья!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/346023m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гульнур

Спасибо большое всем за поздравление. Извините, что сразу не ответила. Целый день крутилась, как белка в колесе, гостей принимала. А к вечеру температура поднялась, горло распухло. легла и уснула. А сейчас теперь проснулась ночью, и не спится. Решила в форум слазить, а тут столько поздравлений, очень приятно. Еще раз спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ура!!!! Успела!!!!!! Гульнур, прими и от меня поздравления!!!

----------


## Ингуша

Какое красивое поздравление у Аллы и Александра,просто супер!Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!Хочу пожелать,как это ни банально,ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!!!!!!Потому что это самое главное в жизни,было ,есть и будет!!!! Гульнур,лечи срочно горло,у меня доченька вот так вот в больницу попала,с ангиной,а сначала просто болело горло!!!Быстрее иди полоскать  смесью соли,соды и йода.Очень хорошо помогает!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Натник

*Гульнур*, поздравляю с Днем варенья! Счастья,любви, благополучия, успехов!

 Дарю тебе наши степные тюльпаны, правда прошлогодние...

----------


## Натали_я

И я поздравляю  :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********org/356298.gif[/IMG]
_С днём рождения, Гульнур!!!_

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/348106.gif[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********org/346058.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Рамоновна

Гульнур, с Днем рождения!!!



*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> Дорогие мои !
> Я вот сегодня прошлась по нашей теме ко Дню Победы. И возникла у меня такая тдея - а не устроить ли нам конкурс на лучший сценарий к этому замечательному празднику? Как вы на это смотрите?


Я-за! только надо продумать ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ о конкурсе.

Сроки проведения- 1 апреля-10 апреля

Участники- сценарии, выложенные до 31 марта

Жюри- все участники форума

Способ оценки- каждый желающий "голосует" за 5 понравившихся сценариев по 10-балльной системе. Саму процедуру голосования надо обсудить. Например, все в личку *Алле и Александру*/инициатор конкурса/ посылают номера 5 постов со своими оценками. 

Подведение итогов- обработка данных- до 15 апреля

15 апрела- пам-па-ра-рам!!!- виртуальное награждение.


Предлагаю дальнейшее обсуждение перенести в ДЕНЬ ПОБЕДЫ. Я пошла!

----------


## Гульнур

Огромное-огромное спасибо всем!!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Горло вылечила, и вновь готова к бою! :biggrin:

----------


## Radion68

Поздравляю всех с Днем работника культуры!!!! 

Желаю творческих успехов, всем здоровья, терпения, счастья и удачи!!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Уважаемые работники культуры!!!
Дорогие коллеги!!!
Примите самые теплые и искренние пожелания с профессиональным праздником!!!
Желаю вам оптимизма, неиссякаемой энергии, вдохновения, творческих планов и новых достижений!!! Крепкого здоровья, добра и благополучия вам и вашим близким!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/387802m.jpg[/IMG]

А это вам музыкальный подарок: http://narod.ru/disk/19071265000/bor...istam.mp3.html

----------


## Гульнур

Дорогие коллеги! Поздравляю всех с нашим общим праздником, *С ДНЕМ РАБОТНИКА КУЛЬТУРЫ!!!!!*
Желаю всем успехов во всем! А главное всем здоровья!!!!!! Никогда не унывайте и будьте счастливы!

----------


## Рамоновна

Дорогие коллеги!!! Спраздником вас!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/354003m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натали_я

_Уважаемые коллеги! С праздником! Крепкого здоровья, удачи, радости, добра, счастья, творческих побед!_
[IMG]http://*********org/358115m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Я всех своих коллег, культработников, поздравляю с профессиональным праздником!

----------


## Яшевна

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С *ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ!*
Суть поздравления проста,
Прожить примерно лет до 100
В любви и уважении,
В приятном окружении!

----------


## гунька

Дорогие мои, с праздником! Пусть все у вас сбудется!

[IMG]http://*********org/354043m.jpg[/IMG]


Как-нибудь без партитуры,
Без альбома сложных нот
День работника культуры
В сердце радость принесет.

Вы, конечно, не поп звезды,
Гонорары сплошь не те,
Но вам ими стать не поздно
Вы всегда на высоте.

Многих звезд эстрадных наших
Вы талантливей вдвойне.
И простых людей уважить 
Не зазорно вам нигде.

Вы несете людям радость,
Низкий вам за то поклон.
И для нас ваш труд так важен,
Дай вам Бог удач во всем.

----------


## Суперстар

Всех с праздником! Какие бы немыслимые проекты вы не задумали, пусть все осуществится!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/376573m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Зарница

*С  ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ТОСТ*
Познакомилась девушка со студентом театpального вуза, и чеpез некотоpое вpемя обpатилась к нему с пpосьбой: "Доpогой, пеpеспи со мной как Ален Делон." Он пеpеспал, ей понpавилось и на следующий день она захотела пеpеспать как с Жаном-Полем Бельмондо - ей опять понpавилось. И следующая ночь была с Ив Монтаном... так пpодолжалось неделю. Hаконец она попpосила чтоб он был самим собой, на что бедный студент ответил: "К сожалению, это невозможно, доpогая - я импотент!" Так выпьем же за систему Станиславского!

СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ, КОЛЛЕГИ!!!!!

----------


## Мария Молодцова

Дорогие мои! 
Хороших чувств
не прячьте никогда,
Пускай они струятся,
как вода,
Пусть с Ваших уст
слетают, как цветы,
Слова любви, вниманья,
доброты.
Пусть взор Ваш, словно
дальний блеск планет,
Несет в себе
неугасимый свет.
Пусть руки будут,
словно два крыла,
Раскрытые для ласки
и тепла.
Творите созидая,
Горите, не сгорая,
Любите, не теряя,
Вот все, что я желаю.

Друзья мои, пришла пора
Хорошего момента-
И здесь, сейчас, как никогда
Для ВАС звучат аплодисменты!

----------


## Цинториончик

Я хочу вам рассказать одну легенду. Как-то раз ехал священник на машине и увидел монашку на обочине дороги. Он остановился и предложил её подбросить. Сев в машину, она закинула ногу на ногу так, что из-под платья показались соблазнительные ножки. Священник заметил это и чуть не угодил в аварию. Выровняв машину, он воровато приблизил свою руку к ноге монашки она тот час же посмотрела на священника и сказала, - «Святой Отец, вспомните Псалом 129.»  Священник извинился и убрал руку. Однако чуть позже переключая передачу он снова приблизил руку к её ноге. Святой Отец вспомните Псалом 129. – повторила монашка. Священник ещё раз извинился. По приезде в женский монастырь монашка многозначительно посмотрела на священника и пошла по своим делам. Примчавшись в церковь священник бросился к библии и нашёл Псалом 129. В нём говорилось: «Когда нашёл, иди дальше только так ты достигнешь своего счастья».   
Я желаю Вам, чтобы вы всегда владели информацией, чтобы не упустить великолепные возможности как в личной жизни, так и в работе! Счастья вам, полёта фантазии, поддержки руководства и понимаия коллег!!! С ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ друзья!!!

----------


## olekanova

всех поздравляю с праздником!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tajussa

Всех коллег с нашим праздником.
А это небольшой подарок от меня, песня в исполнении Руслана Алехно - "Да здравствует сцена"
http://files.mail.ru/Q6GQRP

----------


## Натник

_С праздником моя любимая всем сердцем культура!!! Ура! Ура! Ура!!!

Творческих побед, оптимизма, благодарных зрителей и исполнения всех ваших желаний!_

----------


## ajnbybz

Девчёнки всех с праздником !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Извените, что поздно интернет не работал.
[IMG]http://*********org/390765m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Коллеги!!!! Милые сердцу друзья!!!

Со Светлым Христовым Воскресением Вас.
Желаю Вам обильной благодати Святого Духа, здоровья,
долголетия, человеческого счастья.
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1111822m.jpg[/IMG]

*Пусть удача идет впереди,
Дарит мир только яркие краски,
Пусть ничто не стоит на пути
В светлый праздник божественной Пасхи!*

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Дорогие мои! Христос воскрес!!! С праздником Пасхи!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1062658m.jpg[/IMG]
*Угощайтесь.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1055490m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1111813m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Натали_я

[IMG]http://*********ru/1108755.jpg[/IMG]_Христос воскрес! 
Христос воскрес! 
Сегодня мы встречаем пасху! 
Весна любви! Весна чудес! 
Она несет нам день прекрасный! 
Несет она всем вдохновенье на планете, 
На крыльях счастья к нам летит весенний ветер! 
Христос воскрес! 
И в день чудес мы благодать небес все встретим!_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1113875.gif[/IMG]

----------


## oksanagdo

Христос воскрес!!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

_Расскажут птицы, река и лес:
Сегодня праздник! Христос Воскрес!
Несется песня ввысь, до небес:
Светлейший праздник! Христос Воскрес!

Нам светят звезды, мрак исчез.
Сегодня праздник! Христос Воскрес!
Чудесней сказок и всех чудес
Светлейший праздник! Христос Воскрес!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/1065750m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Саша! Дорогой наш друг! с днем рождения тебя! Пусть все в твоей жизни будет хорошо- в семье, в работе, в творчестве! Здоровья тебе, любви и радости, огромного счастья!
[IMG]http://*********org/405230m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## rj95iko64

*гунька*,
 Спасибо, Лена!

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Всех угощаю!:smile:

----------


## Скибыч

*Саша*, вот так нежданно, негаданно попал на День Рождения. Поскольку мы из хохлов, то поздравление на нашей смешанной русско-украинской "мове".
Бажаю счастья и достатку,
ясного нэба и тэпла.
В коханни ладу та й порядку.
Щоб доля свитлою була.
В житти бажаю Вам тэрпиння,
У справах - вичного гориння. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Яшевна

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям.
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ АЛЕКСАНДР!
Больше радости, чем забот,
Больше отдыха, чем хлопот,
Больше солнышка, чем ненастья, 
И большого, огромного СЧАСТЬЯ!

----------


## oksanagdo

Саша с Днем рождения)))))))))))))))))))
Пусть фантазии и грезы
В жизни воплощаются!
Пусть приятные моменты
Чаще приключаются!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

САША, с днём рождения :smile:
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## rj95iko64

У-у-у, сколько гостей!
Да еще со всех концов "нашей необъятной"!
Девочки-мальчики! Спасибо всем огромное!
Жалко, дотянуться до вас не могу - всех бы угостил! :Aga: :biggrin:
Ну, хотя бы виртуально:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
(жалко, в смайликах - водки нет:smile:)

----------


## Суперстар

Нежданно, негаданно очутилась на дне рождения.

[IMG][/IMG]

*Саша, с днем рождения!*

----------


## гунька

*rj95iko64*,
Вау, Сашка, каким салютом тебя поздравляют! :Ok:  :Vah:

----------


## Таня Л

Добрый день! 
Саша, и от нас - вольчан, дружное С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :br:

----------


## orsia

*rj95iko64*, Саша, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!

----------


## rj95iko64

Ребята-девочки, я от ваших поздравлений - как говорится, "на верху блаженства"!
Спасибо всем за добрые слова, за ваше дружеское расположение, за НАШУ ТЕСНУЮ КОМПАНИЮ!!!
Ведь в самом деле, это счастье, когда у человека СТОЛЬКО друзей!
Пью за вас! :Pivo: 
Пусть всегда всё в вашей жизни ладится! :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Aga: 
Я счастлив, что вы со мной! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Натник

*Саша, прими от нас, меня и Аллы, дружеские поздравления с Днем рождения!*



А еще я хочу передать огромный привет, всем обитателям нашей беседки, от студентки Аллы!  :biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*САША! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!
Открой окно сегодня ночью,
Пусть свежий ветер залетит к тебе,
Вокруг укутает, как в сказке, чудом,
Умчит на крыльях к розовой мечте.
Там звуки нежные ласкают уши,
Нет зла, нет подлости, предательства друзей.
Забудь плохое, музыку послушай
И загадай желание скорей.
А у тебя все сбудется, я знаю,
Ты- человек с огромною душой.
Тебя, как друга, я сегодня награждаю
Вон той на небе самой яркою звездой!*
[IMG]http://*********org/412163m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Зарница

Саша! С днем рождения!
Давным-давно известно утвержденье,
Что если кто родился, то всегда,
В начале ночи, в день его рожденья,
На небе загорается звезда.
Так пусть твоя звезда не угасает
И в этот день ещё светлей горит,
Твой славный путь всё ярче освещая
И жизнь твою ничто не омрачит!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*MAGISTRA*,
Марина, скажи пожалуйста - а те кто не хочет уходить в неоплачиваемый отпуск, как с ними поступают? Ведь есть же те, кто может постоять за себя?
 Странно, что у вас с 1 июня - мертвый сезон: мы работаем с лагерями, день района, день поселка, день железнодорожника (мы железнодорожный поселок - поэтому уже традиция)- отдохнуть некогда. Хотя я бы тоже не отказалась от 2-х месячного отпуска:rolleyes:, тут на месяц то некогда сходить, а уж про 2 только мечтать остается

----------


## Гульнур

Саша! Прими и мои поздравления тоже!  Вроде успела. Лучше поздно чем никогда.  Интернет глючит, никак не хотел подключаться.
Желаю самое главное - здоровья!!! Будет здоровье, остальное приложится.
И еще желаю вдохновенья и удачи!
Только так, и не иначе! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Цинториончик

Саш извени я со своей учёбой замоталась совсем по этому с опозданием, но всё таки с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ. Пусть твоя жизнь будет полна интересной работы, а карманы полны от вознаграждения за неё!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

С праздником Первомая, коллеги!!!



Весна за окнами сияет, посмотри!
Прекрасен мир, цветением объят...
Возьми же ясность утренней зари,
Дыханья свежесть пусть подарит сад,
И пусть сияют радостью глаза,
И пусть душа от счастья запоет,
Пусть мимо прошумит гроза,
Пусть только радость дарит каждый год!

----------


## Скибыч

МИР! ТРУД! МАЙ!
ИЮНЬ! ИЮЛЬ! АВГУСТ!
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ, КОЛЛЕГИ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Яшевна

ВСЕХ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВЕСНЫ И ТРУДА!
Поздравляю с Днём Труда
И желаю навсегда
Полюбить свою работу,
А не видеть в ней заботу.
Также от души желаю,
Чтоб вы радовались маю,
Много денег по заслуге,
Отдых где-нибудь на Юге.

----------


## oksanagdo

Всех с праздником))))))))

----------


## Рамоновна

[IMG]http://*********ru/1086022m.jpg[/IMG]

Пускай всегда счастливым будет тот,
Кто труд - своею жизнью зовёт!
Кто, не жалея времени и сил,
Преображает этот сложный мир,
Кому упорство, труд и вдохновенье
Извечный спутник и единственный кумир!

----------


## Гульнур

Примите мои запоздалые поздравления. Всех с прошедшим праздником Весны и Труда! Желаю всем  Здоровья, терпения, удачи!

----------


## гунька

*oksanagdo*,
Оксаночка! С днем рождения тебя! Поздравляю !!! Желаю, чтобы каждый твой день был незабываемый, яркий и красочный. И чтобы тебя окружали только хорошие люди. Ну и чтобы друзья всегда были рядом! 
[IMG]http://*********org/530474m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Скибыч

Что за жизнь... Вечно узнаешь последний. Присоединяюсь с поздравлениями, Оксана.Удачи, добра и процветания!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Зарница

*oksanagdo*,
Оксана - с днем рождения!!!! 
УДАЧИ! РАДОСТИ! ВЕЗЕНИЯ! И ЧУМОВОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ! И САМЫХ ПРЕДАННЫХ ДРУЗЕЙ!

----------


## rj95iko64

*Зарница*,
*С днем рождения тебя!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*Лена, Леночка, Зарница! –
У людей светлеют лица
От общения с тобой,
Наш товарищ дорогой!
С днем рожденья поздравляем,
Счастья, радости желаем,
Чтоб гореть – но не дотла!
Жизнь чтоб светлою была,
Чтобы горестей не знать,
Никогда не унывать!
Никогда бы не болела,
(разве только лишь – за дело!)
Ну, а в этот день весенний
Пусть поднимут настроенье
Поздравленья и цветы – 
Небывалой красоты!
*

----------


## гунька

Ленуся, дорогая моя подружка! С днем рождения! Счастья тебе, радости, мира и добра, здоровья и благополучия, творчества, достойной зарплаты и любви...любви...любви!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/547907m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натник

Дорогая Лена, Леночка, Ленуся!!!!
Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!
Будь прекрасна, нежна и добра,
будь в ненастные дни весела.
Пусть разлуки и горя рука
не коснется тебя никогда.
Пусть верны тебе будут друзья,
пусть не будет жестока судьба,
пусть удачи и счастья звезда
днем и ночью горит джля тебя!

----------


## oksanagdo

Леночка, с Днем рождения))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Рамоновна

Елена!!! С Днем рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/575587m.jpg[/IMG]

Пусть звезды светятся в глазах твоих, 
Пусть счастье, как шампанское, искрится, 
Пусть слезы никогда не блещут в них, 
И в сердце пусть печаль не постучится. 
Пусть этот день, как песня соловья, 
Перечеркнет всех хмурых дней ненастье. 
Пусть жизнь твоя, как майская заря, 
Приносит каждый день на ладонях счастье!

----------


## Зарница

Саша,Аленка, Наташа,Оксана, Ира - спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ за поздравления! Мне оооочень приятно!!! Даже словами и не описать. Впервые в жизни у меня появились такие друзья: далекие, но такие близкие!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Девочки, милые, хотя и с опозданием - примите мои самые искренние поздравления!*

*Зарница*,

*Леночка,*
*От всего сердца ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ тебя*
*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*



*Какой сегодня чудный день,
У нашей Лены деньрожденья!
И нам тебе совсем не лень
Сказать слова любви и поздравленья!

И чтобы этот день прошел
В улыбках, радости и в счастье
Мы бросим в праздничный котел
Болезни, ссоры и ненастья.
Чтоб обошли тебя они,
И никогда ты в жизни не грустила,
Ведь нам с тобою по пути,
Ты с нами, мы с тобой - вот это сила!*





*Оксаночка!
От всего сердца поздравляю тебя*
*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*


*Будь вечно желанна и всеми любима,
Всегда обаятельна, неотразима.
Глаза Твои счастьем пусть вечно сияют,
А в жизни, лишь только
Друзья окружают.
*
*СЧАСТЬЯ! ЗДОРОВЬЯ! УДАЧИ!*

----------


## Гульнур

С моим тормознутым интернетом вечно опаздываю. Девочки, простите меня за запоздалые поздравления. Леночка и Оксаночка! Поздравляю с днем рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Будьте счастливы! И пусть у вас все будет хорошо! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Цинториончик

Ой, я тоже из опаздавших!!! :rolleyes:Девочки с Днём рождения!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  Огромного личного счастья и ещё раз его же и в добавок крепкого здоровья, стабильности и прцветания!!! Мы Вас любим!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Зарница

*Алла и Александр*,
*Гульнур*,
*Цинториончик*,
СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ооооооочень приятно!!!!!!

----------


## Таня Л

Самая запоздавшая это, видимо, я. Но ведь лучше поздно, чем никогда.:smile: С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Удачи, везения, творческих взлетов, исполнения желаний и только положительных эмоций.  :flower:

----------


## oksanagdo

День Победы - праздник всей страны.
Духовой оркестр играет марши.
День Победы - праздник седины
Наших прадедов, дедов и кто помладше.
Даже тех, кто не видал войны -
Но её крылом задет был каждый, -
Поздравляем с Днём Победы мы!
Этот день - для всей России важный.

----------


## Скибыч

От всей души пздравляю ВСЕХ с ДНЕМ ВЕЛИКОЙ ПОБЕДЫ!!!
ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВАМ И ВАШИМ БЛИЗКИМ, УСПЕХОВ И УДАЧИ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Дорогие коллеги!

Поздравляем Вас с юбилейной годовщиной Великой Победы!

Мирного неба над головой, радости, счастья всем Вам!

Низкий поклон всем, кто подарил нам возможность жить в мире! Нет цены их подвигу!

Ветераны - как мало их осталось! Помните ВСЕГДА, а не только 9 Мая, что благодаря им мы живем в этом мире!

ВЕЧНАЯ ПАМЯТЬ ПОГИБШИМ, ВЕЧНАЯ СЛАВА ЖИВЫМ!!!*

----------


## Гульнур

*С праздником ВЕЛИКОЙ  ПОБЕДЫ!!!*
Хочется счастья всем вам пожелать
Самое главное – не унывать,
Всего вам доброго, мирного, ясного,
Всего вам светлого и прекрасного.
Желаю счастья и добра,
Чтоб жизнь, как день была светла,
Чтоб только радость без тревог
Переступала ваш порог.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Всех с ДНЁМ ПОБЕДЫ!!!
Как хорошо, что у нас есть этот праздник, когда мы все гордимся своей страной, когда лица людей светлеют, молодёжь другими глазами смотрит на ветеранов и все празднуют вместе, как одна семья!!! С великим праздником!!!
Леночка-Зарница, Оксана, простите, бога ради. Несколько дней сижу без интернета, прошляпила ваши дни рождения. Умницы-красавицы, с Днём рождения вас, здоровья, ещё здоровья, и  ещё-ещё здоровья, удачи, и всего, что сделает вашу жизнь радостней. Поздравляю!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ с Великим праздником- ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1168595m.jpg[/IMG]

День Победы - праздник всей страны.
Духовой оркестр играет марши.
День Победы - праздник седины
Наших прадедов, дедов и кто помладше.
Даже тех, кто не видал войны -
Но её крылом задет был каждый, -
Поздравляю с Днём Победы всех!
Этот день - для всей России важный.

----------


## Гульнур

*Поздравляю всех с Международным Днём Семьи! Всем семейного благополучия, любви.*
Дом как известно всем давно,
Это не стены, не окно
Даже не стулья за столом, -
Это не дом.
Дом – это там, куда готов
Ты возвращаться вновь и вновь,
Яростным, нежным, добрым и злым, еле живым…
Дом – это там, где вас поймут,
Там, где надеются и ждут,
Где ты забудешь о плохом –
Это твой дом.
*Пусть для всех вас, ваш дом будет надежной крепостью, защитой от всех невзгод!*

----------


## Бирюза

*Дорогие форумчане!!!!  С праздником !!!!*

----------


## Натали_я

*Поздравляю всех-всех-всех:smile:*

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Галина Клиновская

Поздравления знаменитостей     http://files.mail.ru/NHVR1I

----------


## oksanagdo

Гунька, Аленочка, с Днем рождения))))))))))))))))))))))
Желаю счастья целый ворох,
Улыбок радостных букет,
Друзей надёжных и весёлых,
Счастливой жизни целый век!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Алена, от всей души с Днем Рождения!!!*
*Сегодня день рожденья твой,
Дай Бог тебе хорошего здоровья,
Пусть в очаге твоем ютиться лишь покой,
Согретый счастьем, радостью, любовью.[/QUOTE]
Желаю жить без грусти и печали,
И счастье как ромашки собирать,
Чтоб трудности тебя не огорчали,
Всю жизнь смеяться и не тосковать.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1422384m.jpg[/IMG]
* За тебя!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1410096m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Зарница

Гунька - Аленка!!!
С днем рождения!!!!
В тебе, подруга, столько страсти, 
Огня, желания помочь. 
Пусть дружба наша не погаснет 
И улетят печали прочь!

----------


## гунька

*oksanagdo*,
*Зарница*,
*Ольга Усольцева*,
Оксаночка, Оленька, Ленуся, спасибо вам огромное за поздравление! Так приятно, что не забыли!

----------


## Таня Л

Алёна, от всей души - С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Удачи, радости, успеха,
Здоровья, счастья, много смеха!
Любви, достатка и тепла,
Чтоб полной чашей жизнь была!

----------


## Victorya

Ура-а-а-а!!! Самое щедрое сердце и самая открытая душа нашего "культурного" раздела отмечает День рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Аленушка! Искренне присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям прозвучавшим до меня!
Ты очень добрый, талантливый и отзывчивый человечек! С тобой очень приятно общаться.ХОРОШО, что ТЫ у нас есть! С днем рождения! Здоровья, благополучия тебе и твоим близким, удачи и неиссякаемой энергии!

----------


## гунька

Девочки, спасибо вам! Я прямо до слез.....

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,

*Леночка! С днем рождения!
Не буду много говорить, скажу одно - хорошо что ты мой друг. Как мне в этом повезло!
Удачи тебе во всем и всегда!*

----------


## Натник

*гунька*,

Дорогая Аленушка!!! Поздравляю с Днем рождения!
От всей души тебе желаю
Большого счастья и добра.
Желаю то, о чем мечтаешь,
О чем ты думаешь всегда,
Чтоб боль и горе не встречались,
Чтоб смех твой слышался всегда,
Желаю крепкого здоровья,
Улыбок, солнца и тепла.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Леночка! Я очень рада, что ты появилась в нашем разделе и в наших судьбах. Я верю, что ничего не происходит просто так, и значит мы достойны того, чтобы рядом с нами появился такой разносторонне талантливый, бескорыстный и жаждущий помочь всем, кому можно человечек.
Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения. Главное - здоровья, пусть будут благополучны твои близкие, пусть у тебя убавится проблем, а прибавится денег :Aga: 
Надеюсь, нам удастся встеретиться и в реале - не такое уж большое расстояние между нами :biggrin:

----------


## rj95iko64

*гунька*,
 Леночка! 
С Днем рожденья тебя! 
Радости тебе, счастья и творческих успехов, удачи - во всём!
А главное - не растерять широты своей души круговороте ежедневных дел и забот! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Натали_я

*гунька,

Алёна, С днем рождения!!!

Алена, Елена Прекрасная!
Нимфа, богиня, звезда!
С каждым годом пусть ярче расцветает 
Твоя изысканная красота.
С днем рожденья, Алена Прекрасная!
Пусть поклонники вьются гурьбой.
Ну, а главное – счастье и радость
Всегда будут вместе с тобой!*

----------


## Суперстар

*гунька*,
 Алена! С опозданием присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям  :flower: 

Будь всегда такой же славной,
Милой, доброй, как всегда,
Нежной, молодой, красивой,
И, конечно же, счастливой.
Будь лукавою немножко
Гордой, честной, смелой будь,
Жизнерадостной, любимой
И друзей не позабудь.
Чаще в гости приглашай
На пол-литра и на чай.
Если будет в жизни трудно,
Позови, мы все придем.
Обязательно поможем
Подбодрим и обнадежим,
Не грусти, не огорчайся,
Никогда не плачь тайком –
Ведь от этого морщинки
Будут на лице твоем.
Будь здоровой, сильной, умной,
Обаятельной, живой,
Энергичной и веселой.
И еще раз – молодой!

С Днем рождения, бескорыстная душа !

----------


## гунька

Девочки, Саша! Я вот только что пришла с шашлыков, включила комп, читаю ваши поздравления и реву, как дура....Спасибо вам, мои любимые друзья, за ваши теплые слова! вы даже представить не можете, как я рада, что вы есть в моей жизни!!! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гульнур

Гунька
Леночка, прости за опаздание. С днем рождения тебя!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Будь всегда такой же доброй и отзывчивой. Ты настоящая Фея нашего форума. :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  Спасибо, что ты есть!:rolleyes:

----------


## гунька

*Гульнур*,
Спасибо! За поздравление, за добрые слова! :Oj:

----------


## гунька

*orsia*,
Наташка! С днем рождения тебя!!! Любви, радости, творчества, здоровья, верных друзей и исполнения всех твоих желаний!!! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1496119m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

:Vishenka 33:  *Натка!*  :Vishenka 33: 
 :Viannen 28:  С днем рождения!  :Viannen 28: 

Давным-давно известно утвержденье,
Что если кто родился, то всегда,
В начале ночи, в день его рожденья,
На небе загорается звезда.
Так пусть твоя звезда не угасает
И в этот день ещё светлей горит,
Твой славный путь всё ярче освещая
И жизнь твою ничто не омрачит!


 :Viannen 20:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*orsia,* Наташа!!!
С днём рождения тебя, наша солнечная, талантливая девочка!!!
Будь всегда такой же жизнелюбивой, твори, и приноси и дальше радость окружающим тебя людям!!! 
Счастья тебе, удач во всём, пусть твои мечты воплощаются в жизни  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Зарница

НАТАША - С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Пусть счастья будут полные ладони, 
Пусть вечно будет на душе весна, 
Пусть жизнь несётся как лихие кони 
И беды в дом твой не приходят никогда!

----------


## orsia

Девочки, БОЛЬШОЕ вам спасибо!!!! Очень приятно! извините, появляюсь редко, но люблю вас не меньше!!!!

----------


## гунька

Олечка Усольцева, Ленусечка Зарница, девочки, подружки мои дорогие, с Днем Ангела вас!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1484332m.gif[/IMG]
Пусть ваш Ангел-хранитель всегда оберегает вас от бед и болезней, несчастий и невзгод!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1467948m.gif[/IMG]

Будь здоровой, Олечка!
Будь счастливой, Олечка!
Чтобы бед - нисколечко,
Чтоб мечты - сбылись.
Чтоб любить - до донышка,
Чтоб смеялось солнышко
И желанной долюшкой
Обернулась жизнь! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1450540m.gif[/IMG]

Моя дорогая Леночка!
Все вокруг тебя искрится!
Ты готова поделиться
Ярким светом и теплом,
Сколько в сердце есть твоем.
Отмечая именины,
Я хочу, чтоб исполнимы
Были все твои мечты, -
Всех чудес достойна ты!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*гунька*, *Аленушка, так трогательно, до слез, я даже не знала до сегодняшнего дня, что у меня есть День Ангела!!! Спасибо тебе, родная!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1501735m.gif[/IMG]

*Попрошу я Господа Бога 
Для тебя здоровья и счастья, 
А еще, чтоб было спокойно, 
Чтоб неведомы были ненастья! 
Вечным спутником станет удача, И дела пусть успешно идут!
Человек ведь – творение божье, 
Сказано так в писаньи святом! 
Потому должен жить он чудесно, 
В мире нашем большом и родном! И желаю тебе, дорогая, 
Беконечно добра и тепла, 
Пусть хранит Господь тебя нежно, 
И счастливою будет судьба!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1500711m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Рамоновна

Дорогие коллеги! Поздравляю всех с началом творческого сезона!!!
Пусть двери ваших домов культуры всегда будут открыты для тех, кто хочет и любит заниматься творчеством!
Пусть в ваших Домах не смолкают мелодии танцев и песен, звучит детский смех!
И, что немаловажно, пусть в ваших Домах всегда будет тепло, уютно и светло!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1640655m.jpg[/IMG]

На то и мы и работники культуры,
Что не сломить нас бедам никогда!

----------


## Бирюза

ПРИМОРЦЫ!  
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С ДНЕМ РАБОТНИКОВ КУЛЬТУРЫ ПРИМОРСКОГО КРАЯ!!
( третьи выходные сентября, этот праздник еще никто не отменил в этом году - 10-й раз празднуем)

Уважаемые, коллеги, с праздиком вас!!! Всяческих вам благ, успехов, творческого подъема, высоких достижений, терпения, здоровья, счастья и любви!!!

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Маришка, подружка дорогая, с днем рождения тебя!  Пусть исполнятся все твои желания, пусть в твоем доме всегда будет мир и покой, здоровье, благополучие и детский смех! радости тебе, творчества, успехов всегда и во всем и простого женского счастья!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1864096m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Спасибо, Леночка!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Зарница

Вишенка - владимир!
МАРИШКА!!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!

Посоветуешь ты, успокоишь, 
Оптимизмом своим заразишь, 
Задушевно беседу построишь, 
Дипломатией всех удивишь. 
Редкий дар в тебе — ты человечна. 
И когда кто-то рядом грустит, 
Веселее, моложе, беспечней, 
Лучше, ближе, подруг не найти! :flower:

----------


## Натали_я

*Вишенка-Владимир*,

*Вкус муссонов и пассатов,
Волн соленых брызги в нем,
Поднимают паруса там бриги. 
В имени твоем синь разлита, 
Бури дремлют, плещет за бортом вода.
Пожелаю, чтоб ты землю
Не теряла никогда!
Желаю счастья целый ворох, 
Улыбок радостных букет,
Друзей надёжных и весёлых,
Счастливой жизни целый век!*

С днем рождения!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Спасибо Ленуська!!!
До сих пор вспоминаю Питер, как мы созванивались, и уже будучи на одной станции метро и звоня тебе я думала - а надо ли это ,а вдруг встретимся и говорить будет не о чем.
Но все мои боязни были рассеяны, едва я увидела тебя. И протрепались, и муж твой, красавец чернокудрый, с иронией ждал, когда у нас поток иссякнет. Наивный - если бы не долгая дорога домой, я думаю, трёп затянулся бы очень надолго.
Ещё раз спасибо за поздравленя, подружка!!!

----------


## Натник

*Вишенка-Владимир*, Марина! Поздравляю с Днем рождения! Желаю всего самого-самого, хорошего-хорошего, доброго-доброго,светлого-светлого, в общем всего того, чего сама пожелаешь!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Натали_я*,
*Натник*,
 Наташеньки! Большое спасибо за тёплые слова. Иногда я  заходя на форум просто начинаю смотреть - откуда мы. И так радостно становится - находясь на огромном расстоянии друг от друга мы смогли найтись, подружиться, помогать друг-другу.
Спасибо всем!!!

----------


## rj95iko64

*Ольга Усольцева*,
С Днем рожденья тебя!

Сегодня Олин день рожденья,
Пусть даже и не юбилей,
Ну что ж! гостям для настроенья
Бокалы полные налей!
Пусть за окном октябрь хмурый,
Но на душе – весёлый май!
От всех работников культуры
Ты пожеланья принимай:

Пусть жизнь твоя полнее станет,
И с каждым днем ты будь мудрей.
Пусть долго молодость не вянет,
И жизнь проходит веселей.
Пусть будет радость и веселье,
Ведь только этим мы живем.
И говорим мы:
"С Днем Рожденья!
Со светлым и счастливым Днем!"

----------


## гунька

*Ольга Усольцева*,
 Олюшка, с днем рождения! Пусть все-все в твоей жизни будет хорошо. в семье и на работе! Любви тебе, здоровья крепкого-прекрепкого, энергии и творчества, благополучия и мира, и большущего счастья!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1858603m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натник

*Оленька Усольцева! Прими от меня поздравления с Днем твоего рождения!*

Будь самой веселой и самой счастливой,
Хорошей, и нежной, и самой красивой
Будь самой внимательной, самой любимой,
Простой, обаятельной, неповторимой,
И доброй, и строгой, и слабой, и сильной,
Пусть беды уходят с дороги в бессилие.
Пусть сбудется все, что ты хочешь сама.
Любви тебе, веры, надежды, добра!

----------


## Натали_я

*Ольга Усольцева*,

_Желаем тебе, наша милая Ольга,
Чтоб у тебя в жизни было
Все только лучшее, доброе, столько
Чтоб на всю жизнь бы хватило.
Чтоб у тебя было счастья в достатке,
Чтобы любви было вдоволь,
Чтоб все хорошее в строгом порядке
Случалось бы снова и снова._

----------


## Зарница

ОЛЕЧКА - СОЛНЫШКО ТЫ НАШЕ - С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!!
 Тебе тут так много всего пожелали, что даже и добавить то больше нечего...
Скажу только одно - что бы у тебя было больше в жизни моментов, где ты бы улыбалась, и ситуаций - которыми бы ты гордилась!!!!

----------


## Натник

Цинториончик - Надинка! Прими от всей нашей дружной клубной беседки поздравления с Днем твоего рождения!

Все вместе в день рожденья твой
Желаем сердцем и душой
Здоровья, бодрости и смеха,
Во всех делах твоих успеха
И чтоб светила бы всегда
Тебе счастливая звезда! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Рамоновна

*НАДЕЖДА!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
СЧАСТЬЯ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ТВОРЧЕСТВА!!!*

----------


## Зарница

*ЦИНТРИОНЧИК! Наденька!!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!*

и как в песне:УЛЫБОК, РАДОСТИ, ТЕРПЕНИЯ
И ЧУМОВОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ
И САМЫХ ПРЕДАННЫХ ДРУЗЕЙ!!!!

----------


## Гульнур

Надюша! Прими и мои поздравления хоть и с опозданием.
Как много есть прекрасных,теплых слов
Всё не сказать в коротком поздравлении,
Но два из них удача и любовь
Пусть прозвучат в твой День рождения!
Любовь родных и близких,и друзей
Как воздух каждому необходима
И пусть удача не в один из дней
Не покидает,не проходит мимо!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Всем большое спасибо за поздравления!!!*

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята, всем огромное спасибочки за поздравления!!! Я всех очень люблю!!!

----------


## Skverin

поздравлю нестандартно-всех водителей с новыми  изменениями в пдд! теперь пешеходы всегда правы-и везде- а также фары теперь можно даже и не выключать :)

----------


## Гульнур

С днём матери!

Что такое счастье? 
Это очень просто!
Начинается оно с полуметра роста.
Это распашонки , пинетки и слюнявчик , новенький описаный мамин сарофанчик.
Счастье- это мягкие , тёплые лодошки , за диваном фантики , на диване крошки.Что такое счастье? Проще не ответить! Оно есть у каждого , у кого естьдети!

С ДНЁМ МАТЕРИ!!!!

----------


## гунька

всех мамочек - с праздником!!!!!!! Пусть дети нас всех ТОЛЬКО РАДУЮТ!!!

----------


## гунька

*Таня Л*, 
Танюшка, с днем рождения!!!! Счастья, здоровья, успехов, удачи и всего-всего!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/880339m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Зарница

Танюшка - с днем рождения!!!

Поздравленья с Днем Рожденья – это просто,
Это просто все друзья твои пришли.
Это просто ты немного выше ростом
(Пусть не в метрах, а в глазах твоей семьи).

Поздравленья с Днем Рожденья – это сложно,
Сложно выбрать нужные слова.
Пожелать тебе большой карьеры можно,
Можно – чтобы не болела голова.

Пожелаю и успехов, и удачи,
Радости, здоровья, красоты,
И любви – до неба, не иначе.
Чтоб сбылись прекрасные мечты!

----------


## Натник

*Танюша! С днем рождения тебя! Счастья, здоровья, успехов и всех благ!!!*

----------


## Рамоновна

С Днем роджения, Татьяна!

----------


## Таня Л

Ребята, я никогда не относилась к своему Дню рождению серьёзно, ну есть и есть... А сейчас, столько поздравлений, столько добрых слов... Слезы в глазах... Огромнейшее вам всем спасибо, это здорово!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Таня Л*, 




*Танечка, милая, с днем рождения тебя!
 От всей души желаю тебе только самого хорошего, самого доброго, что может подарить тебе жизнь!

Пусть будет в жизни всё, что нужно,
Чем жизнь бывает хороша:
Любовь, здоровье, счастье, дружба
И вечно юная душа.*

*C днём рождения!!!!*

----------


## Таня Л

Алла, спасибо!!!  :Tender:

----------


## гунька

*Алла и Александр*, 
С днем рождения!!!!!!счастья тебе, здоровья, творчества и удачи во всем!
[IMG]http://*********org/1033118m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таня Л

> Алла и Александр, 
> С днем рождения!!!!!!счастья тебе, здоровья, творчества и удачи во всем!


Что-то как то прослдила  :Smile3:  Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! И ещё добрых надежных друзей!

----------


## Гульнур

Алла и Александр примите и мои поздравления! Счастья, здоровья, удачи,  успеха!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Аллочка!!! С Днем Варенья тебя!!!!*
*]Я желаю тебе Вечности,
Жизни светлой,любви без прикрас

Я желаю тебе Нежности
И Любви и любящих глаз

Я желаю тебе Радости
И Мечты,убегающей вдаль

И побольше людей с которыми
Расставаться бывает жаль

Будь самой веселой и самой счастливой
Чуткой,загадочной,самой красивой

Будь самой внимательной,самой любимой
Простой,обаятельной,неповторимой


И доброй,и строгой,и слабой,и сильной
Пусть беды уходят с дороги в бессильи

Пусть сбудется все,что ты хочешь сама
Любви тебе,Веры,Надежды, Добра!!!*_
_[/B]

----------


## Зарница

*Аллочка, солнышко - спешу поздравить тебя и я!
С днем рождения!!!!!!*
Где взять одних благополучии?
Так не бывает - это факт.
Но пусть побольше будет "лучше"
И меньше будет "кое-как".
Тебе желаю в день рожденья
Улыбок, радостных хлопот,
Здоровья, счастья и веселья
Сегодня, завтра, круглый год! :016:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем! Всем! Огромное спасибо за вашу дружбу и за вашу любовь!
Я правда очень счастлива тем, что вы у меня есть - мои коллеги, такие же больные культурой люди, как и я,  :Smile3: Многие из которых стали моими друзьями. Мне повезло по жизни, потому что рядом вы. Спасибо вам!
И пусть у вас все будет хорошо!
Я вас люблю!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Алла! С днём рождения!!!! Пусть сбываются мечты!!!!

Поздравляю кадром из моего любимого фильма "Коттон-клуб":

[IMG]http://*********org/1045121m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натник

*Аллочка! Прими и мои поздравления с днем рождения! Здоровья, счастья, благополучия, успехов и всего самого наилучшего!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Аллочка! 
С днём рождения!!!!
Не болей, пусть твои родные приносят тебе только счастье и радость, а на работе будет поменьше неприятностей!
А ты почаще нас радуй своими неторопливыми мудрыми словами и изумительными работами!
Я очень рада, что познакомилась с тобой!

----------


## Маргоshа

*Аллочка!*
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!*
Хочу пожелать тебе успехов - творческих, личных!
Ты замечательный, добрый, талантливый человек!
От тебя пахнет солнцем!
Счастья тебе, удачи, всех земных благ!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, милые!!!! Спасибо мои родные!!! Так приятно осознавать, что рядом со мной такие замечательные люди.Такие надежные друзья!!! Я сама себе завидую!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

Алла!
С днем рождения!
Здоровья, счастья, успехов во всем и всегда!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Картинки анимации новогодние

Всех поздравляю с началом ёлочек, и наступающими праздниками!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Дорогие мои друзья!
Милые, родные люди! Я от всей души поздравляю вас с наступающим Новым годом!
Пусть Новый год будет лучше предыдущего. Пусть он возьмет у старого уходящего года только самое хорошее!
Счастья вам всем! Любви! Радости!

----------


## гунька

*Алла и Александр*, 
Спасибо!!!!! посмотреть, правда, не удается...глючит. Скачала себе, посмотрю. Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Зарница

Аллочка - спасибо огромное!!!! После просмотра стало появляться новогоднее настроение. 
Всех с наступающими праздниками!!!!!

----------


## гунька

*Алла и Александр*, 
Аллочка, все-таки удалось посмотреть! Спасибо тебе огромное!!!

----------


## Рамоновна



----------


## гунька

Дорогие мои друзья-форумчане! С наступающим вас Новым годом! Пусть он будет добрым, а самое главное-мирным годом! А остальное все приложится....
Здоровья вам и вашим семьям, успехов и удач, большой любви и верных настоящих друзей! Будьте счастливы и любимы!!!

----------


## IREN77

ДРУЗЬЯ! всех с наступающим Новым годом!
_Творческих успехов, вдохновения, оптимизма!
Здоровья Вам и вашим близким!_

*Два-ноль-один-один - это год прилива сил! 
Это год свершенья дел, этот год уже поспел. 
Счастья, радости, веселья и удачи и везенья!*

----------


## Скибыч

Дорогие мои ДРУЗЬЯ!
Поздравляю Вас с наступающим Новым годом!!!
(цитирую)
Мягкой поступью кошачьей 
К нам приходит Новый год.
Счастья, радости, удачи,
Сытой жизни без хлопот!
Чтобы денежка в кармане
И в делах сплошной ажур,
Хвост в тепле, усы в сметане,
А на сердце - "мур-мур-мур"!

Всем здоровья, добра и удачи!!! Будьте ж Вы трижды....счастливы!!!

----------


## Юлька-Танцулька

[IMG]http://*********org/1082903m.jpg[/IMG]

И наконец-то совершилось!    

Пришел наш главный праздник в дом.  

Зима так долго суетилась.  

Но все же вышла на бомонд.  

Теперь наш кролик оживился,  

И поздравляет всех вокруг!  

И в каждый дом легко он влился.  

И каждому теперь он друг.  

Друзья, люблю, целую вас.  

И с годом кролика давайте  

Поздравлю всех я в этот час!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые коллеги!
От все души поздравляю вас с Новым годом!
Желаю Вам процветания! Пусть все Ваши мечты исполняются! 
Творчества,повышения зарплаты, прекрасных мероприятий, восторженных зрителей!
Развития культуры и уважения государства к нашей профессии!
Мира и благополучия! Здоровья! Успехов!

----------


## Натник

*Поздравляю всех друзей, коллег с наступающим Новым годом! 
Околдован весь мир
Новогоднею сказкой,
Все полно красоты,
Доброты, волшебства,
И приходит пора
Поздравлений прекрасных,
И звучат дорогие 
Для сердца слова!
Пусть исполнятся
Все пожеланья красивые: 
В жизни-радости,
Счастья без всяких забот,
В доме-мира, уюта,
тепла, изобилия,
И удачи, и яркой
Любви в Новый год!*  :Viannen 12:  :Viannen 28:  :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Милые и дорогие хранители культуры! 
С праздником вас!
Исполнения желаний, радости, здоровья всем!!!!

----------


## Гульнур

Пусть Новый год в ваш дом войдет
С надеждой, радостью, с любовью.
И в дар с собою принесет
Большое счастье и здоровье.
Пусть падает на плечи снег,
Звенят бокалы, блещут звезды,
И верит каждый человек,
Что испытать себя не поздно.
Давайте праздновать друзья!
Иначе просто быть не может,
Судьбы вам светлой и хорошей
От всей души желаю я!!!
С Новым Годом!!!

----------


## Гульнур

Алла и Александр, 
Аллочка, спасибо тебе огромное!!!  Я только сегодня на форум зашла. все некогда было, и только сегодня смогла посмотреть.Как красиво все сделано, настроение поднимается.

----------


## ира10

ДОРОГИЕ  ДРУЗЬЯ ФОРУМЧАНЕ! Поздравляю Вас и Ваших близких с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! Желаю всем ЗДОРОВЬЯ и стабильной работы в наше нестабильное время и конечно творческого вдохновения! БУДЕМ ЖИТЬ!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Дорогие друзья! С Новым годом вас!!!*
*Пусть Новый год вам принесет
Со снегом - смех,
С морозом - бодрость,
В делах успех,
А в духе - твердость.
Пусть все заветное свершится
И, пересилив даль дорог,
Надежда в дверь к вам постучится
И тихо ступит на порог.
А вслед за ней войдет удача
С бокалом праздничным в руке,
Вбегут, ребячась и играя,
Сюрприз и шутка налегке.
Я от души вам всем желаю
Любви и радостных хлопот.
Пусть вас ничем не огорчает
2011-й год!*

Аллочка, спасибо огромное за ролик!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Бирюза

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ,ДОРОГИЕ КОЛЛЕГИ!!!!

----------


## гунька

*Натник*, 
Натуся, с днем рождения тебя!!!! Здоровья тебе, любви, радости, исполнения всех твоих желаний!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/1120982m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

* Натуля! Дорогая!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/2076346m.gif[/IMG]

*Счастья! Здоровья! И огромных творческих успехов!*
*
Будь вечно желанна и всеми любима,
Всегда обаятельна, неотразима.
Глаза Твои счастьем пусть вечно сияют,
А в жизни, лишь только
Друзья окружают.*

----------


## Натник

Алена, Алла, спасибо! Я вас люблю! :Tender:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Наташа!
С днём рождения тебя!!! Радости и исполнения желаний не только в этот прекрасный день, но и всегда!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Наташенька! С Днем Рождения!!!
Январь - морозен и заснежен.
Начало года. Пик зимы.
Твой дом - уютен. Взгляд твой - нежен.
В ответ улыбки дарим мы.
Я тебя от души поздравляю.
Юность сердца храни для людей.
Нежным взглядом своим освящая,
Атмосферой душевной согрей!
То, что людям даешь, отзовется,
А не канет в далекие дали,
Семикратно, с любовью вернется,
И минуют любые печали!*

----------


## Рамоновна

Наталья, с Днем рождения!!!



Всех- с РОЖДЕСТВОМ!!!

----------


## Гульнур

Наташа!!! С днем рождения!!!!  Удачи и успехов во всем!

----------


## Зарница

Наташенька - солнышко!!!!С  ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя! Удачи! Улыбок! Понимания! Любви!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## жужелица

Дорогие форумчане!
С Новым 2011 годом Вас! И с прекрасным Рождеством!
Пусть этот год, в который мы вступили,
Счастливым годом в нашу жизнь войдет.
И все хорошее, о чем сейчас мечтаем,
Пусть сбудется и пусть произойдет.
Пусть январь серебристой порошею,
Запорошит любую беду.
Я желаю всего Вам хорошего
В наступившем Новом году!

----------


## гунька

*Таня Л*, 
Танюшка, дорогая, поздравляю тебя и всех форумских Танюшек с Днем Ангела! Пусть ваш ангел-хранитель бережет вас от бед, невзгод, ненастья и болезней!!! Будьте счастливы и обязательно любимы!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/1232753m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рамоновна

*ВСЕХ ТАНЮШ - с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!*

----------


## Зарница

ДОРОГИЕ МОИ ДРУЗЬЯ!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С ПРАЗДНИКОМ! 
ЛЮБИТЕ И БУДЬТЕ ЛЮБИМЫ!!!
Я Вас очень люблю, дорогие друзья! 
Для меня Вы на сайте, вторая семья.
Видно счастье мне с неба упало не зря!
Жаль стихи я писать не умею пока. 
Но надеюсь, что Вы через несколько лет...
Не забудете мой еле видимый след...
До сих пор я не знала, что в жизни моей, 
Вдруг появится столько хороших друзей.
Благодарна Вам всем за тепло и любовь!!!
И за много подаренных искренних слов.
Я за Вас очень искренне Бога молю 
Дорогие друзья, 
Я Вас очень люблю!!!

----------


## Таня Л

> Дорогие друзья, 
> Я Вас очень люблю!!!


Лена взаимно! Пусть говорят, что праздник иностранный, не наш... и всё же без любви жить нельзя. Любви всем вам большой, чистой и настоящей :Smile3:

----------


## гунька

*Зарница*, 



> Дорогие друзья, 
> Я Вас очень люблю!!!


Ленуська, а уж как я тебя люблю!!!!!! :Aga: И всех наших клубнобеседочников!!!!! :049:  :049:  :040:  :018:

----------


## Бирюза

Звать слабым полом женщин нет причины -
Средь нас таланты, воины, умы,
Но если б рядом с нами не мужчины
Своих высот могли б достигнуть мы?

 С праздником ,дорогие мальчики!!!

----------


## Гульнур

23 февраля День защитника Отечества!
В этот день конечно нужно
Нам поздравить тех, кто служит,
Кто служил в войсках и будет
Всех поздравить не забудем!
Как порой незаменимы наши славные мужчины,
Ведь защитники страны
Очень-очень нам  нужны!
С праздником вас, мужчины!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

[IMG]http://*********org/1383868m.jpg[/IMG]
Непросто быть Мужчиной в нашем веке,
Быть - лучшим, победителем, стеной,
Надёжным другом, чутким человеком,
Стратегом между миром и войной.
Быть сильным, но... покорным, мудрым, нежным,
Богатым быть, но... денег не жалеть.
Быть стройным, элегантным и... небрежным.
Всё знать, всё успевать и всё уметь.
Мы в праздник пожелаем вам... терпенья
В решениях ваших жизненных задач.
Здоровья вам, любви и вдохновенья.
Успехов творческих и всяческих удач!

----------


## Натник

*Поздравляю всех мужчин- защитников с праздником!!!

Мужчинам!
Сильные, верные, умные, яркие,
Смелые, щедрые, страстные, жаркие,
Нежные, добрые и романтичные,
Милые, гордые и симпатичные,
Чуткие, славные и сексуальные,
Крепкие, мощные, монументальные,
Творческие,серьезные, думающие,
Заботливые, верящие и любящие,
Тихие, скромные и деликатные,
Веселые, оригинальные, занятные,
Подвижные, шумные и громогласные,
Все вы любимые, все вы прекрасные!
Бритые, гладкие и бородатые,
Длинноволосые, в праздник поддатые,
Вечно усталые, вечно спешащие -
Самые лучшие и настоящие!
Будьте здоровы, будьте любимы!
Счастливы, радостны, непобедимы!...
Больше вам света, взаимности больше!
И, ради Бога, живите подольше!* :018:

----------


## Натали_я

*Дорогие мужчины, с праздником!*

----------


## гунька

[IMG]http://*********org/1425706m.jpg[/IMG]


Дорогие наши мужчины - такие здесь редкие, но такие любимые! С праздником вас!!!!! 
Пусть здоровье будет - богатырское!!!!! Пусть счастье и успех всегда идут рядом с вами! 
И пусть у ваших близких всегда будет уверенность, что есть сильное, крепкое, надежное мужское плечо, которое защитит в трудную минуту!
Любви вам!!! Радости!!!! Мира!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

Всех мужчин нашего форума, и в особенности-нашего раздела-
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!

----------


## ajnbybz

*Картинки 8 марта*

----------


## Зарница

Юра, Скиба, с днем рождения тебя!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Творческих успехов тебе, вдохновения, терпеня и спокойствия!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Натник

*Юра!!!! Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!! 


Желаю в жизни только процветания,
Всегда пусть исполняются желания!
Удачи, благоденствия , внимания,
В труде- успехов , у людей- признания!
Желаю счастья в каждое мгновение,
Приятных встреч, друзей, тепла общения!
Пусть будут чудеса и приключения,
Почаще радости и развлечения!


*

----------


## гунька

Скибыч, дорогой наш Юрочка, с днем рождения!!!! Пусть все в твоей жизни получается!!!! Здоровья тебе, семейного счастья, творчества, радости и любви!!!


[IMG]http://*********org/1388505m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рамоновна

ЮРА! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! СЧАСТЬЯ, ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ И ЗДОРОВЬЯ!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Юра, с Днем варенья))) 
Желаю искренне, сердечно
Не знать волнений и тревог,
Чтобы сопутствовали вечно
Здоровье, счастье и любовь!*

----------


## лариса львовна

Поздравляю всех с 8 марта!Желаю всем крепкого здоровья!Успехов в преодолении непреступных стен!И самое главное чтобы наш труд был достойно оценен ...!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Девочки!
С праздником вас, милые!!!

----------


## Рамоновна



----------


## Скибыч

Девочки, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!
Все мужчины в Ваш день просили меня передать Вам вот это

и пожелать Вам всего, что подразумевается под словами ЖЕНСКОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!

----------


## Ольга А.М.



----------


## Людмила ZUM

С праздником, девочки! :Taunt:

----------


## Гульнур

Юра! С прошедшим днем рождения тебя! всего самого наилучшего, успехов и удач!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

А всех девчонок с праздником весны!!!
Весны желаю радостной и нежной,
Счастливых дней и розовой мечты,
Пусть дарит март, хоть он и  снежный,
Свои улыбки и цветы!
С праздником!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## гунька

Девочки, милые, красивые, любимые! С праздником!!!!!! Счастья вам, успехов, весны в душЕ!!!! Пусть ваши красивые глазки блестят только от радости и любви! И никогда не будет в них горьких слез! Пусть любят и балуют вас ваши мужчины! И пусть всегда будет с вами простое бабье счастье!!!! А что нам, женщинам, еще надо? Был бы милый рядом....

[IMG]http://*********org/1426295m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натали_я



----------


## Бирюза

УМНИЧКИ МОИ, ДЕВОЧКИ!!!!! ВСЕХ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!

----------


## Скибыч

"Яркие таланты, добрые натуры..." работники культуры! Всех поздравляю с праздником! Желаю здоровья, крепких тылов, а значит и успехов в нашей работе. Пусть у вас и ваших близких все будет хорошо!!!

----------


## Леди N

Уважаемые, талантливые, щедрые, дорогие мои коллеги!!
Вдохновения, понимания, терпения, доброго зрителя и благодарных учеников!! Мудрого руководства и бесконечной молодости в творчестве!!
С Днём работников культуры!!

----------


## Бирюза

ВСЕХ ! ВСЕХ ! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!!

----------


## mar.si

*Всем тем, чей труд порой невидим,
В библиотеках, мастерских,
В театрах, клубах и музеях
Я посвящаю этот стих.

Неоценим ваш труд и рвенье –
Культуры ценность создавать,
От поколенья к поколенью
Духовный пыл передавать.

В домах культуры, сельских клубах
Народ танцует и поет!
И с Днем работников культуры
Вас поздравляет весь народ!*
[IMG]http://*********net/820633.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Tasha1979

С праздником!!!!!

----------


## elenalogachova

Уважаемые коллеги!!! С праздником!!! Новых творческих полётов, идей и воплощений!!!
Благодарных зрителей  и постоянных профоргазмов от своей работы!!!
И не забывайте любить и быть любимыми!!!

----------


## oksanagdo

Всех с праздником))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Уважаемые коллеги! От всей души поздравляю с нашим профессиональным праздником! Во всех городах сегодня звучат добрые слова в адрес людей праздника и событий! Наша профессия элитарна,в ней остаются только избранные, лучшие люди! Пусть всегда уважение и почет сопровождают вашу жизнь! Достойной зарплаты, самого современного технического оснащения в наши Дома,Дворцы Культуры, уважения и благодарности студийцев и зрителей! Будьте счастливы,здоровы,успешны!*

----------


## Натник

*Всех коллег поздравляю с профессиональным праздником!!!! Всем успехов, вдохновения, благодарных зрителей и щедрых спонсоров!!!!*

----------


## Мария Молодцова

Ребята!!! Всех!  Всех!  Всех! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ РАБОТНИКОВ КУЛЬТУРЫ!!!!
Вот только что навеяло: так сказать, внезапно пришло
[IMG]http://*********net/815540m.jpg[/IMG]
Пусть чаще рукоплещет зал,
Когда стоишь на этой сцене.
В тебе гласит твой неземной талант,
А ты – как на рентгене.
Лишь зритель сможет оценить
Всю красоту твоей работы,
И будет вновь боготворить,
Коль сможешь  взять ты ноту.

[IMG]http://*********net/847287m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гульнур

Всех поздравляю с праздником!!! желаю добра, здоровья! Успехов и удач всем!!!!

----------


## Суперстар

Дорогие друзья! Поздравляю всех с праздником! Желаю много-много зрителей,огромного числа участников,большой зарплаты, непротекающих крыш, теплых зданий,умных начальников, поменьше писанины (это о наболевшем)и, конечно же, творческого вдохновения и сил, чтобы все планы воплотить в жизнь!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Всех работников культуры С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!! Вдохновения, неисчерпаемой энергии, творческого поиска и новых достижений! Добра вам и любви!*

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Дорогие колллеги, поздравляю всех с праздником! Желаю вам творческих идей, преданных зрителей, понимающих начальников. Позвольте поделится с радостью. Мой Дом культуры стал победителем областного и районного конкурса "Клуб года -2011". Я очень рада за свой СДК и коллектив.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Дорогие, милые мои друзья-коллеги! С праздником вас, родные!**

Вам, кто служил и служит Мельпомене,
Кто проживает образы на сцене, 
Вам, кто творит в сиянии софита,
И чья от глаз чужих работа скрыта:
Вам, кто талантливо сценарии рождает
И на подмостках их же воплощает,
Вам, кто из ничего костюмы шьет,
Кто песни пишет и стихи, и кто поет,
И кто готов встать даже на пуанты, 
Кто вековые сохраняет фолианты,
Кто по крупицам собирает экспонаты,
Кто бытом и устоями богаты,
Кто бережно обычаи хранит,
Кто фотографией поблекшей дорожит;
Вам, кто работает с открывшимся талантом
Художника, певца иль музыканта,
Вам, кто зависит лишь от мецената
И у кого, увы, мала зарплата,

Вам всем, служителям великого искусства,
 Соединившим разум, страсть и чувства
В своей профессии, в своей натуре,
И для кого весь смысл, вся жизнь – Культура – 
Слова признательности нашей, БРАВО! БИС!
Держись, культура, из последних сил, держись!
Пусть не покинут оптимизм и красота
Энергия, талант и доброта!
И пусть уверенность одна не пропадет:
Пока жива культура – жив народ!
*

----------


## Гульнур

> Дорогие колллеги, поздравляю всех с праздником! Желаю вам творческих идей, преданных зрителей, понимающих начальников. Позвольте поделится с радостью. Мой Дом культуры стал победителем областного и районного конкурса "Клуб года -2011". Я очень рада за свой СДК и коллектив.


Поздравляю!!!! Молодцы!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

С праздником вас, дорогие коллеги! ТВОРЧЕСТВА, ЗАДОРА, ТЕРПЕНИЯ И ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО САМОГО ЛУЧШЕГО!!!

----------


## гунька

Дорогие мои! С праздником Светлой Пасхи!!! Мира всем, добра и благополучия! Христос воскресе!

[IMG]http://*********net/1052659m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## РЁВА



----------


## Гульнур

Опять пришла весна. 
Жизнь снова стала светлой сказкой:
С Христовым Воскресеньем вас,
С великой и прекрасной Пасхой!
Прошел уже Великий пост,
А с ним – печаль и грусть, и страсти…
За возвращенье жизни – тост!
Да будем – в здравии и счастье!
В этот день Христос пришел,
Чтоб спасти наш мир от зол!
Слава вечная ему!
Побеждающему тьму!
Поздравляю всей душой
С этой радостью большой!

----------


## лариса львовна

> Дорогие мои! С праздником Светлой Пасхи!!! Мира всем, добра и благополучия! Христос воскресе!
> 
> [IMG]http://*********net/1052659m.gif[/IMG]


Воистину воскресе!

----------


## Гульнур

Когда-то дружно мы справляли,
Весёлый праздник-
ПЕРВОМАЙ...
И на парадах радостно шагали,
Упрямо веря,что шагаем в рай.
И хоть теперь у нас страна другая,
Я верю, что осталась навсегда
В душе у многих заповедь простая:
"Нет смысла в нашей жизни без труда".
Пускай дымок мангала в небо вьётся...
Накрой на стол и рюмку наливай!
И пусть, как прежде, всюду раздаётся
Забытый тост:
"За мир! За труд! За май!"

----------


## гунька

*oksanagdo*, Оксаночка, с днем рождения!!!! Всего тебе самого доброго!!! Здоровья, счастья, верных друзей и большой любви! Пусть всё всегда у тебя получается!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2553458m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Рамоновна

*Оксана, поздравляю с Днем Рожденья,
 Пусть счастьем наполняется душа,
 И в этот день всеобщего веселья,
 Пускай улыбкой светятся глаза!

 Пусть двери для тебя всегда открыты,
 Наполнилась, чтоб жизнь твоя добром,
 Цветами пусть всегда душа увита,
 А неудачи связаны узлом!*

----------


## oksanagdo

*гунька*, 
*Рамоновна*, Огромное спасибо)))))))))

----------


## гунька

*Зарница*, Ленуська!!!! С днем варенья тебя!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Будь здоровой, самой любимой, самой-самой счастливой!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2576697m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Гульнур

Оксаночка спрошедшим днем рождения тебя!!!
Хочу поздравить с днем рожденья,
И счастья в жизни пожелать,
На жизнь не надо обижаться,
Не стоит в жизни унывать.
Пусть будет все: гроза, метели,
Пусть будет радость и покой,
А если станет очень грустно,
Ты помни, мы всегда с тобой.

----------


## Гульнур

Зарница! Леночка  поздравляю с днем рождения!
С днем рождения тебя
Хочу поздравить очень я!
Желаю быть всегда счастливой,
Здоровой, милой и красивой.
Желаю горестей не знать,
Улыбкою своей сиять!

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, спасибо огромное за поздравление!!!!!

----------


## Гульнур

*Поздравляю всех с международным днем семьи!!!!!!!!
Пусть дом ваш будет полной чашей той, 
Чтоб год от года счастья зрел настой, 
Душа спокойна весела, легка, 
Семья всегда согласием крепка*

----------


## Гульнур

*От нуля до сотни лет,
С пеленок до пеленок,
Никаких не знает бед
Каждый пусть ребенок!
В этот первый летний день
Будет пусть подарок
Каждому: духи, сирень,
SPA, воздушный шарик...
С Днем защиты малышей!
С Днем любви всех взрослых!
Залп салютов и огней
Озарит пусть воздух!* :Yahoo:

----------


## Натник

*Дорогая Аленушка! 
Поздравляем тебя с Днем варенья!!!!!!!!!!*

Храни тебя судьба от тяжкого недуга
От злого языка, от мелочного друга
И дай Господь коль это в его власти
Здоровья, долгих лет и много-много счастья
И что задумано - пусть все свершится
Ведь ради этого и стоило родиться!!!!

----------


## гунька

Спасибо, Натусечка, за поздравление! За то, что вспомнила....

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

АЛЁНА!!!!
С днём рождения! Ты наш оптимистичный двигатель, творческая палочка-выручалочка!
Будь здорова, счастлива, и пусть твои заветные желания сбываются!!!
С праздником!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Аленка, от души поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!! Ты очень добрый, отзывчивый, бескорыстный Человек))) Будь счастливой, будь любимой, будь здоровой и красивой,  и просто Будь!!! Мы тебя люим)))*

----------


## Гульнур

Алёнушка!!!!
Хочу поздравить с днем рожденья,
И счастья в жизни пожелать,
На жизнь не надо обижаться,
Не стоит в жизни унывать.
Пусть будет все: гроза, метели,
Пусть будет радость и покой,
А если станет очень грустно,
Ты помни, мы всегда с тобой.

----------


## гунька

Спасибо, девочки!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Таня Л

Алёна, Гунечка наша, с Днем рождения! Пусть улыбка не сходит с твоего лица, а  глаза светятся счастьем. Спасибо за твое доброе и отзывчивое сердце, необыкновенную душевность, тепло и свет, которые пробиваются сквозь экран монитора, когда читаешь твои сообщения! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Только к вечеру смогла таки добраться до компа, и сразу же хочу поздравить еще одного талантливейшего рачка, Ларикошечку!!!
С днем рождения, милая,
Славная подружка!
Дай подергаю тебя
За бархатные ушки.
Пожелаю радости,
Счастья и улыбок,
Быть всегда на высоте,
Избегать ошибок.

От души желаю тебе цвести, благоухать, радовать!!! И пусть на любовном фронте стреляют и стреляют!!

----------


## Бирюза

*гунька*, 
Алёночка, дорогая, я давно не была на форуме
Пусть немножко поздновато, но я тоже присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!
С    Д Н Е М   Р О ЖД Е Н И Я !!!!

----------


## гунька

Оленька Усольцева, Ленуська Зарница! И все наши форумские Оли и Лены! С Днем Ангела вас!!!!! Пусть всегда хранит вас Ангел от несчастий, бед и болезней!!!

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*, *Маришка, с днем рождения!!!! От всего сердца желаю, чтоб всё в жизни ладилось!!! Здоровья тебе и радости, мира и благополучия!!!
У подруженьки моей
Сердце золотое!
Человека нет светлей!
Будь всегда собою!
Пусть черемуховый цвет
С ярким солнцем в паре
Красит каждый твой рассвет
И надежду дарит!

*

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*С Днем Рождения, Марина!!!*

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Маришенька, дорогая, с днем рождения* *тебя!!!*
*
Пусть жизнь твоя идет спокойно.
Живи, не зная горести и бед
И крепким будет пусть здоровье
На много долгих, долгих лет.*

[IMG]http://*********su/139976.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Марина Вишенка-Владимир! С Днюхой тебя!!!! Желаю всего самого доброго!!!!!*

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Девчонки! Спасибо!!!! Очень благодарна за поздравления!
 :Tender:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Зарница

Маришка, извини что с опозданием :Blush2:  - с Днем рождения!!!!!

Красива, стройна и весьма гениальна
С кем надо учтива, с кем надо – нахальна
Порядок со вкусом, тип-топ с чувством меры
У ног у твоих целый полк кавалеров
И с завистью в след тебе смотрят старухи.
Подружка, давай продолжай в том же духе!

----------


## Зарница

Оля - с днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!! Исполнения желаний  и творческих побед!!!!!

----------


## гунька

*Ольга Усольцева*, Олюшка, дорогая, с днем рождения!!!
*Милая моя подружка,
 Я шепну тебе на ушко,
 По секрету расскажу,
 Что тобой я дорожу!
 Что ты самая родная,
 Для меня ты – как сестра!
 С Днём рожденья поздравляю!
 И желаю лишь добра!*


*Я хочу пожелать тебе счастья, 
 Пусть оно в жизни путь окрыляет,
 Пусть повсюду лишь добрые лица,
 Твое чистое сердце встречает!
 Пусть на небе сегодня зажжется.
 И горит для тебя, не сгорая,
 Та звезда, что любовью зовется,
 С Днём рожденья тебя поздравляя!*

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Спасибо, девочки))) Ален, ну прям до слез.... :Blush2:  )))

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Оленька!!! 
Прости растеряху! С опозданием, но от всей души поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!!!
Будь здоровенькой, счастливой, пусть каждый день приносит тебе только радость!!!

----------


## Таня Л

Надюшка-Цинториончик 11.11.11 родила дочку. Надюшка, пусть малышка растет здоровенькой, уменькой, красивой и счастливой-счастливой!

----------


## лариса львовна

> 11.11.11 родила дочку.


Наденька!Поздравляю тебя с рождением доченьки!Желаю ей счастливой жизни и крепкого здоровья,любви и преданных друзей. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Всем известно, что мужчина
 Страстно ждет рождения сына,
 Только дочь с течением дней
 Обожает все сильней.

 Теплый маленький комочек,
 Кружевной смешной кулечек,
 Пусть пока в ней мало веса,
 Дочка — папина принцесса.

 Пусть же вырастет она
 И красива, и умна,
 Чтоб была ужасно рада,
 Если ей подарят... брата!

----------


## гунька

Надюшка!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Умница!!!!!!!!!!!!! Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Здоровья тебе и малышке! А остальное все будет!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Надя! От всей души- с рождением дочки!!!!!!
Пусть она никогда не огорчает тебя, и всегда будет твоей гордостью!!!!*

----------


## Натник

*Алла!!! Дорогой наш культработник!!! Поздравляем тебя с днем рождения!!!! 
Пусть будет твоя жизнь и легкой, и приятной,
как беззаботная прогулка в тихом парке,
Где нам встречается и мостик аккуратный,
и свод беседки, и цветок чудесный яркий...
Пусть каждый день несет тебе с собою
и встречу добрую, и радостные вести,
И чтобы всё наполнилось особой теплотою,
пусть будут близкие всегда с тобою вместе!*

----------


## Алла и Александр

Спасибо, Наташенька! 
Такие стихи замечательные!

----------


## гунька

*Алла! От всего сердца-с днем рождения!!!!
В этот день, в твой день рожденья
Все так рады и милы.
Выставляй нам угощенье
На широкие столы.
Каждый гость тебе по дружбе
Пожелать сейчас хотел
Счастья в доме и на службе,
Долгих лет и добрых дел.*



Пусть всё у тебя будет хорошо- в семье, на работе! Здоровья, радости, мира и добра!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Аллочка, поздравляю!!!
Пусть жизнь почаще радует тебя,
Любовь и счастье душу наполняют,
Пусть будет у тебя все хорошо - 
Так хорошо, что лучше не бывает!
С днем рожденья!)))* :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Рамоновна

Алла! С Днем рождения! 
Любви, счастья, здоровья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Таня Л

Аллочка, от всей души поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!

----------


## Зарница

*Аллочка - с днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Посоветуешь ты, успокоишь,
Оптимизмом своим заразишь,
Задушевно беседу построишь,
Дипломатией всех удивишь. 
Редкий дар в тебе — ты человечна.
И когда кто-то рядом грустит,
Веселее, моложе, беспечней,
Лучше, ближе, подруг не найти

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, милые, огромное спасибо за поздравления! 
Хорошо, что есть вы! Я счастлива тем, что знакома с вами!

----------


## PAN

*Алла и Александр*, 

Ага... Так вот значит где её нужно было ловить...)))

Алла, поздравляю с Днем Рождения.....
Здоровья тебе, удачи и терпения... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*PAN*, 

Спасибо, Паша))) Рада, что ты меня нашел)))

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*, *и я поздравляю... С опозданием.... Извиняюсь....
Желаю побольше встреч хороших: с друзьями, с родными людьми и творческими натурами. И жду в гости! Либо в Ростове встретимся после Нового года!*

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте мои дорогие!В этот замечательный праздник хотелось бы пожелать вам здоровья,счастья,удачи в делах и благополучия в семье,а на работе чтобы у вас всё ладилось и вы блистали в овациях зрителей.

Пусть Новый Год стучится к Вам,
И счастьем дом наполнится.
И всё, о чём мечтали Вы,
Пусть в этот год исполнится!

Пусть старый год уходит прочь,
 С собой уносит все печали.
 Желаю, чтобы в эту ночь
 Был бал с шампанским и свечами,
 Каскад огней и белый снег,
 Мужчин восторженные взгляды
 И был любимый человек
 В такую ночь с тобою рядом!

Милые мои девчёнки!Поздравляю вас с Новым годом!

Зная что на форуме появляются иногда и мальчики мне хотелось бы и их поздравить с Новым годом!
С Новым годом поздравляю,
 И сегодня Вам желаю,
 Чтоб знакомые ценили
 И домашние любили,
 Чаще премии вручали,
 Чтоб болезни не напали.
 В этом суть. А живы будем
 Остальное все добудем
 По знакомству иль по блату,
 За спасибо, за зарплату.
 Не печальтесь, выше нос
 Ну так выпьем, чтоб сбылось.


С детства каждый знает – Новый год
Чудеса и сказку предвещает.
Вырастает человек, и вот
В это чудо верить прекращает.
Знайте – лишь тому всегда везет,
Кто о волшебстве не забывает,
Принесет удачу Новый год,
Только тем, кто сказке доверяет.
 :br:  :Derisive:

----------


## Гульнур

Грядущий  год!  Под  именем  Дракона!
Он  принесёт  загадочный  сюрприз...
И  даже  если  чувства  вне  закона,
Ты  этим  чувствам  низко  поклонись...
Пусть  этот  год!  Тебе  любовь  предскажет,
И  сам  Дракон  в  удаче  подсобит...
Что  скомкано  в  душе,  пускай  разгладит,
Любовь,  пускай  бездушье  победит!
Лишь  только  чувства...  Что  нас  окрыляет,
Возьми  с  собой,  зачем  же их  терять?!
Пусть  Новый  год!  С  Драконом  помогает,
А  по -  другому  счастья  не  видать! 
Как  хорошо,  что  есть  любовь  на  свете,
Без  этого  нам  сказки  не  найти...
И пусть  Дракон в преддверии года  встретит!
Чтоб  было  проще  сказку  обрести...
Мы  очень  любим  детское  начало,
Пускай  Дракон,  нам  дарит  чудеса...
И  чтобы  сердце  радостно  стучало,
Без  этой  сказки!  Жизнь,  увы  пуста...

*С Новым годом!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## гунька

*Всех-всех-всех с наступающим!!!!*


пусть год Дракона принесет нам всем только мир и добро, здоровье и радость, удачу и благополучие!!!



*Веселитесь, гуляйте, празднуйте на полную катушку! С Новым годом, дорогие мои!*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Коллеги и друзья!!! Поздравляю с Наступающим 2012 годом!!!! Желаю счастья, здоровья и крупных финансовых потоков* *(неиссякающих! )*

----------


## Рамоновна

Всех-всех поздравляю с Новым годом!
Пусть праздничные мероприятия у вас пройдут удачно!
Здоровья, творчества, счастья!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Дорогие друзья! С наступающим Новым 2012 годом!
Пусть он будет лучше прошедшего!*



Приходит праздник в каждый дом
Пусть счастье он несет,
Чтоб замечательно жилось, 
И непременно все сбылось
В чудесный Новый год

----------


## LILY2709

ВСЕМ СЧАСТЬЯ, УСПЕХОВ В ТВОРЧЕСТВЕ И БЛАГОСОСТОЯНИЯ.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Друзья, с Новым Годом!
Желаю всех оттенков счастья,
Желаю теплоты друзей,
Здоровья, радости безмерной
И новогодних праздничных огней! 
Блеск игрушек и запах еловый
Этот праздник наполнят теплом...
Пусть приходит он с радостью новой
И со счастьем,удачей,добром!
Чуда ждёшь с замиранием сердца,
И,смотря на огни в далеке,
Вдруг уснёшь,улыбаясь,как в детстве,
С мандариновой долькой в руке!)))*

----------


## гунька

*Натник*, Натуська, поздравляю с днем рождения!!!!
*В этот день погожий,
Бросив все дела,
Не с утра, но всё же
Я к тебе пришла
И воздушный шарик,
Словно Винни-Пух,
Принесла в подарок
Лучшей из подруг –
Пусть гудит гуденье
За столом твоим!
В общем, с днем рожденья!
Наслаждайся им!*



*Хочу поздравить с Днем рождения
Тебя я, милая подруга.
Пусть не испортит настроения
Ни дождь, ни снег, ни злая вьюга.

Тебе я в этот светлый День
Желаю счастья материнского.
Улыбок искренних друзей,
Здоровья крепкого, сибирского.

Чтоб дети съехались в твой дом,
И было шумно на подворье,
И пелись песни. А потом
Все пили дружно за здоровье.

Чтоб в этот день шли на порог
Все близкие, родные люди.
Дарю тебе свой поздравок
И верю: так оно и будет!*

----------


## Натник

Спасибо Аленка!!!!! А тебя с наступающим Рождеством Христовым!!! Здоровья тебе самое главное!!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Наташа!
 Сегодня день рожденья твой,
Дай Бог тебе хорошего здоровья,
Пусть в очаге твоем ютиться лишь покой,
Согретый счастьем, радостью, любовью!))

С Днем Варенья)))
*

----------


## juliko

Пусть крещенские морозы 
освещают Ваши грёзы.
Ангела дыханье пусть 
прогоняет Вашу грусть.
Пусть крещенская вода даст 
здоровья на года!

----------


## гунька

*Скибыч, Юрочка! С днем рождения!!!!
*



Все,что ты пожелаешь, пусть всегда сбывается!



*Здоровья, успехов, мира и добра!*

----------


## гунька

*Ура! 8 Марта на носу!
Подъём, мои поблекшие подружки!
Оставьте смело грелки, с чаем кружки,
Рейтузы и шарфы в своём шкафу.
Пойдемте в магазин, накупим тряпок,
Оденемся, как куколки – Пора!
Накупим шляпок, туфель и перчаток,
Пора любви, пора игры пришла!
За зиму мы немножечко завяли,
И забодал нас авитаминоз.
Ну, ничего! Прогоним прочь печали
И запорхаем веселей стрекоз!
И пусть от вожделенья род мужской
Забрызгает все улицы слюной...*

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Девчата! С Праздником)))*

----------


## Рамоновна

[IMG]http://*********ru/486330.jpg[/IMG]


ДЕВОЧКИ! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!

----------


## Рыбка

Милые девочки!
С весенним праздником вас! Счастья! Радости! Любви!
Пусть радостью сегодня солнце светит, 
 В тени оставив сноп больших тревог, 
 И все цветы, какие есть на свете, 
 Цветут сегодня пусть у Ваших ног.

----------


## Бирюза

Дорогие мои девочки, коллеги!!!!
С праздником!!! Весеннего настроения!!

----------


## davidshina

Девочки-красавицы!!! Всех нас с 8 марта!!! Пусть все дни будут такими же - дарят цветы, радуют подарками, носят на руках!!! Всем хороших праздников и выходных :Tender:

----------


## iulianna



----------


## Гульнур

Восьмое марта — день торжественный,
День радости, улыбок, красоты.
На всей земле он дарит женщинам,
Желанья исполнений и мечты!
Всех поздравляю с женским днем,
С весной желанной и капелью,
И ярким солнечным лучом,
И птиц весенних звонкой трелью!

----------


## Бирюза

Дорогие девочки и мальчики!!
От всей души поздравляю всех с наступающим 
ДНЁМ РАБОТНИКА КУЛЬТУРЫ - 25 марта
Всем желаю удачи, творческих успехов и здоровья!!

----------


## Натник

Дорогие коллеги-культработники!!! Я вас сердечно поздравляю с нашим праздником!!! Желаю всем здоровья, счастья, любви,успехов, хорошей зарплаты,благодарных зрителей, море цветов и громких несмолкающих аплодисментов!!!

----------


## вокся

*Девочки-мальчики!!!!
С праздником вас! Пусть работа приносит удовольствие!* :Victory:  :flower:  :Laie 48:  :Laie 40:  :Laie 37:  :Laie 25:  :Laie 41:  :Laie 3:  :Laie 33:  :Party2:

----------


## РЁВА

_Всем тем, чей труд порой невидим,
В библиотеках, мастерских,
В театрах, клубах и музеях
Мы посвящаем этот стих.

Неоценим ваш труд и рвенье –
Культуры ценность создавать,
От поколенья к поколенью
Духовный пыл передавать.

В домах культуры, сельских клубах
Народ танцует и поет!
И с Днем работников культуры
Вас поздравляет весь народ!_

----------


## лариса львовна

Дорогие мои!Вот и настал наш праздник!От всего сердца поздравляю вас с этим замечательным днём!Желаю вам здоровья,терпения и заслуженных наград за ваш труд!

----------


## гунька

*Есть такая профессия - Родину развлекать!!!*



С праздником, дорогие!!!! Радости, мира в семье и на работе, достойной зарплаты, творчества и креатива!!!!


 За охоту и рыбалку 
Хватит рюмки поднимать, 
А теперь нальём пиалку 
За культуру – вашу мать!

----------


## Irenka-da

Глубокоуважаемые коллеги! От души, всех - с нашим праздником! 

Дай бог всего, всего, всего
и сразу всем — чтоб не обидно...
Дай бог всего, но лишь того,
за что потом не станет стыдно.

Верю, что наша профессия самая лучшая, потому что она ДЛЯ душ людских! :Ok:

----------


## Гульнур

Уважаемые коллеги!!! Поздравляю всех с праздником!!!
Неутомимая энергия, задор
И многогранность творческой натуры,
Весёлый смех и жизненный мажор –
Присущи вам, работники культуры.
Желаю вам и дальше так держать –
Дружить с улыбкой, смехом, позитивом.
И с радостью работу выполнять –
Неординарно, ярко, с креативом!

----------


## Crystal

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! Культработник - это не профессия, это образ жизни... Пусть всё задуманное - воплощается, пусть не покинет птица-вдохновение! И всем - большого ЛИЧНОГО СЧАСТЬЯ! С праздником, коллеги!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

И я поздравляю всех нас с праздником! Пусть муза нас не покидает, и аплодисменты не смолкают! Поздравляю!

----------


## a-nutik

Уважаемые коллеги! С нашим профессиональным праздником нас!!! Творческого полета во всем, неординарных решений и воображений )) И чтобы родные и близкие понимали нас!

----------


## Натник

С праздником Светлой Пасхи, коллеги!!!! Добра вам, счастья,любви, благополучия!!!

----------


## iulianna



----------


## novinka15

Утро в солнечных лучах…
 Надо праздник отмечать!
 Это дело – по плечу.
 Как отметить – научу.
 Оторвись ты от души,
 Выпей с кем-нибудь, поржи,
 Всю заначку проматай,
*Но отпразднуй Первомай!*

----------


## novinka15

Бывает в людях качество одно:
 Оно дано нам или не дано. 
Когда в горячке бьется пулемёт – 
Один лежит, другой бежит вперед.
 И так во всём, и всюду и всегда, 
Когда на плечи свалится беда,
 Когда за горло жизнь тебя возьмет
 Один лежит, другой бежит вперед.
 Что делать видно, так заведено…
 Давайте в рюмки разольём вино… 
И в День Победы все поднимем тост
За тех, кто поднимался в полный рост.

*Мирного неба, счастливых улыбок!
Пусть в жизни не будет серьёзных ошибок.
9-е Мая. Победа. Ура!
Желаю здоровья, удачи, добра!
*

----------


## звезда(штрудель)

Поздравить разрешите вас, друзья,
С 9-м Мая, праздником Победы!
Пусть не коснутся вас ни зло, ни беды.
Живите, радость в сердце не тая.
Улыбкою делитесь, добротой,
Не оскудеет пусть душа любовью.
И пусть судьба надёжною рукою
Оберегает сон ваш и покой.

----------


## iulianna



----------


## Натник

*Алена- Гунька!!!! 
Прими наши поздравления с днем рождения!!!!

Поздравляем с веселым деньком,
Пусть он счастье несет мотыльком,
Пусть сбываются сладкие грезы,
Пусть лишь счастья капают слезы.

Пусть жизнь дарит сотни улыбок,
Пусть в ней будет меньше ошибок.
В общем, с радостным Днем рождения!
Принимай от друзей поздравления.*

----------


## Леди N

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, АЛЁНА!!!!

 Я хочу подарить Вам мечту!
 Ведь она для души нашей крылья,
 Нас спасает от зла и бессилья, 
 Помогая набрать высоту!
 Вам дарю я сегодня мечту!

 Я хочу подарить Вам звезду!
 Выбирайте на небе любую! 
 Уже выбрали? Ту, голубую?
 Пусть хранит Вас, отводит беду!
 Вам дарю я на счастье звезду!

 Я хочу подарить Вам цветы!
 Знаю, любите Вы полевые,
 Ах, не рвите, они ведь живые...
 Не губите земной красоты!
 Вам дарю все на свете цветы!

 Я хочу подарить Вам весну!
 Вот она уже рядом, взгляните,
 Её облик затмит Нефертити,
 Подойдите же ближе к окну!
 Вам дарю я сегодня весну!


 А ещё Вам дарю я любовь
 Пусть она нам сердца отогреет,
 Пусть поможет нам всем стать добрее,
 Пусть нас всех окружает Любовь!
 Вам дарю я сегодня любовь! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## гунька

Натуся-Натник, Наташа-Леди N! Спасибо огромное вам, девочки, за поздравления! Спасибо, что вспомнили! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Рамоновна

свежие анекдоты

Алена, будь счастлива!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

_Алена! С Днем Рождения))) Удачи во всем, оставайся таким же добрым, заботливым, чутким Человеком. Счастья и здоровья тебе!_цветокцветокцветок

----------


## Таня Л

_Алёнка! С днем рождения! Ты - наше теплое, доброе, яркое солнышко! И пусть в твоей жизни  солнышко с каждым своим лучиком несёт что-то хорошее для тебя: с одним лучиком - счастье, с другим - любовь, здоровье, исполнение желаний, любовь близких и родных, заботу друзей... И пусть твоё солнышко будет настолько ярким, что ни одна туча не сможет закрыть его, хоть один лучик да пробъется и даст дорогу остальным!_

----------


## гунька

Всех Верочек, Надюшек, Любочек и Сонюшек- С ДНЕМ АНГЕЛА!!!
Вера, Надежда, Любовь! 
 Эти слова поддерживают нас в горе, они с нами в радости. 
 Они всегда рядом, они всегда вместе.
 Всего три слова. Но каких! 
 Они в нашем сердце с рождения и до последнего дыхания...


Жила была на свете Любовь. И был у нее, как полагается, Предмет Любви.
 Им было очень хорошо вместе, Предмет смотрел на Любовь влюбленными глазами и говорил:"Я люблю тебя!"
 А она расцветала от этих слов и была для своего Предмета самой воплощенной любовью.
 Но время шло, и Предмет все реже стал смотреть на Любовь так, как раньше. Ей теперь приходилось самой спрашивать:"Ты меня любишь?.."
 "Что? - отвечал Предмет. - А, ты об этом... Конечно, люблю. Не веришь?"
 Любовь, конечно, верила - и доверчиво прижималась щекой к плечу своего Предмета.
 Так Любовь стала Верой.
 Она верила своему Предмету безоглядно, даже когда он стал реже появляться дома, даже когда от него стало пахнуть чужими духами.
 А потом Предмет и вовсе пропал, и верить стало некому.
 От Предмета остались кое-какие мелочи: зубная щетка, сношенные тапочки, треснувшая кружка. Вера ничего не выбрасывала.
 "Это глупо, конечно, - думала она. - Бессмысленно даже надеяться... Но вдруг он все-таки вернется?"
 Вера, конечно же, не может существовать без Предмета Веры. Так Вера стала Надеждой. Надежда - беспредметна.
 Она живет - и ждет. Живет - и надеется. Она умирает последней - и все никак не умрет.
 Ей нельзя умирать - потому что после нее придет Ненависть...


Пусть когда собьемся мы с пути,
 Пусть когда порвётся вся одежда,
 Пусть тогда дорогу осветит
 Нам непобедимая надежда.
 Пусть мы будем верить в чудеса,
 Даже если сразу их не видим.
 Пусть нам вера всем протрёт глаза,
 Вниманием ее мы не обидим,
 Пусть когда на сердце только боль,
 К нам придёт любовь, её закроет,
 Пусть она нас греет за спиной,
 Пусть своими красками умоет.
 С праздником! С днём веры и любви,
 И, конечно, с праздником надежды!
 Верь, мечтай, надейся и люби!
 Наслаждайся радостью безбрежной!

----------


## Натник

хорошая притча, Аленка!!! Спасибо тебе большое!!!

С днем Ангела, девочки - Веры, Нади, Любы!!
Средь всех имен, какими женщин называют,
Есть те, что помогают людям жить:
Они нас верой в свои силы наполняют,
Надеждой могут в час тяжелый наделить,
Все таинства любви приоткрывают,
И заставляют просто жизньлюбить!
Спасибо и поклон Святой Софии,
Что так красиво деток нарекла,
Что всем людским сердцам любовь открыла,
Надеяться и верить помогла!

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*, *Маришка, с днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!*

Нашу родную-родную Марину
 Мы с Днём рожденья поздравим красиво!
 Завалим подарками и поздравленьями
 И самыми добрыми стихотвореньями.
 И только прекрасного мы пожелаем,
 Ведь мы тебя, солнышко, все обожаем!
 Ты нам продолжай всё так же светить!
 А мы тебя будем всё крепче любить!
 :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 32:  :016:  :007:

----------


## гунька

*Дорогие мои друзья-форумчане! С наступающим вас 2013-м!
В каждое окошко новогодней ночью
 Постучится счастье! Только не проспи!
 Будет оно разным...искренним, прекрасным...
 Может ты не веришь? А ты верь! И жди!
 Серпантин сомнений выброси в окошко!
 И оставь у сердца счастья конфетти.
 Фейерверк начала подержи в ладошках 
И в ночное небо с верой отпусти!
 В каждое окошко новогодней ночью 
Постучится СЧАСТЬЕ... только не проспи!!!* :011:  :011:  :011:  :008:  :Laie 15:  :Viannen 12:

----------


## Тёка

_Еще чуть-чуть…и постучится в дом
Такой желанный молодой, красивый…
И ожидаем … нами — Новый год…
И пусть он будет…
добрым и счастливым!
И запах мандарин… и свет свечей…
И елка вся – гирляндами сверкает…
И мудрость поздравительных речей…
И сказка…
В каждом доме — ожидает!
Под бой курантов – Счастье на порог…
И исполненье ––- тайных грез,желаний…
И пусть прибудет в каждом сердце —Бог…
Не будет нежеланных расставаний…
Давайте – загадаем … и исполнится!
Свершиться Чуду ––- в Новый год…
не сложно …
Пусть счастьем и любовью
дом наполнится…
Ведь если верить очень,
Все ––- возможно!_

----------


## Рамоновна

*

Дорогие мои коллеги!
С наступившим вас Новым, 2013 годом!
Пусть у вас все в этом году сложиться!
Счастья, здоровья, любви и успехов!*

----------


## Galca

*Поздравления примите
В светлый праздник Рождества.
Своим близким подарите
Море света и тепла.
Отдавая, мы однажды
Всё получим во сто крат.
Пусть же счастлив будет каждый
И на милости богат!*

----------


## вера денисенко

автор:Татьяна Бокова
Светлый праздник Рождества!
Нет счастливей торжества!
В ночь рождения Христова
Над землёй зажглась Звезда.
С той поры через столетья
Нам она, как солнце светит.
Согревает верой души,
Чтобы мир стал краше, лучше.
Дарит искры волшебства
Светлый праздник Рождества!
Мир приходит в каждый дом...
Поздравляем с Рождеством!

----------


## Рамоновна

*ДОРОГИЕ НАШИ МУЖЧИНЫ!*

----------


## Тёка

*8 марта. Весна. Воздух дышит свежестью, цветами и любовью.  С праздником  вас, самые обаятельные, очаровательные, неповторимые и сногсшибательные*
[IMG]http://*********ru/4220026m.jpg[/IMG]
http://kards.qip.ru/images/flash/8f/03/911.swf

----------


## Рамоновна

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ЛАСКИ, ЛЮБВИ И ВНИМАНИЯ!
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ЖЕНСКОГО ОЧАРОВАНИЯ!

----------


## Elen2

*Милые, хорошие ,самые замечательные !С праздником вас!*

----------


## Наташкин

С  праздником дорогие мои коллеги

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Девчонки! С праздником нас!!!*




*Я желаю вам - большого счастья и светлой любви, невзирая на возраст!!!*

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Дорогие, милые наши женщины, поздравляю вас с Женским Днём!!! Пусть этот весенний день всегда дарит Вам тепло солнечных лучей и нежность первых весенних цветов. Пусть прекрасные чувства согревают ваши сердца. Оставайтесь всегда такими же неповторимыми, трепетными и загадочными. 
Будьте счастливы! Будьте любимы! И просто будьте!
С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## вера денисенко

девочки всех вас с праздником!!!Желаю любви,крепкого здоровья!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Уважаемые работники культуры ! Дорогие мои коллеги и друзья!
С праздником нас! С днем работников культуры!* 


*Пусть музы нас и юмор не покинут,
Аплодисментов благодарный гром. 
Пусть каждый день и час у нас отныне
Наполнен будет счастьем и добром.

Давайте так же искренне и страстно
Всю радость сердца людям отдавать
Ведь знаем, нет занятия прекрасней
Чем музой в людях души пробуждать.*

----------


## Тёка

Самая вдохновенная из профессий,
Культурная элита всей страны - МАСТЕРА НАСТРОЕНИЯ
с праздником, коллеги!
[IMG]http://*********org/3074215m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Е.П.

С праздником, таланты, яркие натуры!Любви и вдохновения, работники культуры!Близким всем - терпения, вам - очарования! А главное, коллеги, - успехов и признания!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

*Е.П.*, спасибо большое!!! Я тоже присоединяюсь к этому поздравлению!!! Всех с праздником!!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

Всех-всех с праздником!!!!

----------


## вокся

*Культработник - это диагноз.... С праздником, самые больные люди мира!))))))*

----------


## Скибыч

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ,уважаемые коллеги!  Одна голова хорошо, а две - уже патология... Но это говорят медики, а в нашем случае - новых Вам творческих успехов и творческих союзов!

----------


## Леди N

С ДНЁМ РАБОТНИКОВ КУЛЬТУРЫ!! СИЛ, ЖЕЛАНИЯ, ПРИЗНАНИЯ, ЕДИНОМЫШЛЕННИКОВ, НОВЫХ ВЫСОТ!! :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Рамоновна

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ, ДОРОГИЕ РАБОТНИКИ КУЛЬТУРЫ!!!

ВСЕ УМЕСТИМСЯ?

----------


## Elen2

> С ПРАЗДНИКОМ, ДОРОГИЕ РАБОТНИКИ КУЛЬТУРЫ!!!
> 
> ВСЕ УМЕСТИМСЯ?


Спасибо.
*Поздравляю с Днем работников культуры
Самых творческих людей большой страны!
Всех создателей кино, литературы
И хранителей обрядов старины ...
Кто поёт, играет, пишет и рисует,
Увлекая нас в прекрасный светлый мир,
Ярко праздники для нас организует
И придумывает кучу всяких игр.
Вам желаем удивительных открытий,
Пусть энергия всё так же бьёт ключом,
И побольше интересных будет мыслей.
Будьте счастливы и в малом, и в большом!*
[IMG]http://*********org/3046432m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

ВСЕХ коллег с праздником культработника!!!
quote="Zabanka;4614770"]Мы просто...грубо напишу..."уржались"[/quote]
анекдот:(очень грустный)

В семье родился ребенок. Родственники собрались вокруг него и думают кем же он станет:

Мама сказала:

- Он будет композитором или дирижером — посмотрите как он размахивает руками!

Отец, взглянув на сына ответил:

-Он будет Борцом, Чемпионом — посмотрите на него он так держит руки, что порвёт кого угодно!!

Бабушка увидела в нем что-то свое:

- Он будет космонавтом! Он как-будто в невесомости…

Тут, подошел дед, посмотрел на внука и изрек:

- Он будет культработником! Вы только посмотрите на него — он весь в г…е, но как головку держит…
Чтобы наша любимая работа,оплачивалась достойно!Понимающих домотчадцев  :Tender:

----------


## Наташкин

С праздником, мои дорогие! 
А мы день культработника отметили раньше, сделали себе в подарок, поезду в Казань в аквапарк, а директор спонсировала и дорогу и билеты, мы были очень удивлены и рады. А сегодня нас вообще после обеда отпустили домой.

----------


## valentinka79

*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ, ДОРОГИЕ РАБОТНИКИ КУЛЬТУРЫ!!!*

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********org/3037282m.jpg[/IMG]

Не из легких та задача,
 — окультуривать народ,
Ваша пусть самоотдача
Вам удачу принесет.
Мы желаем вам терпенья,
И за труд достойной платы:
Пусть растут без промедления
И авансы, и зарплаты.
Чтоб довольными от кассы
Вам нести культуру в массы!
Чтоб задор и вдохновение
Были в каждое мгновенье.

----------


## Натник

_Девочки и мальчики!!! С праздником нас!!!

Работник культуры - это не профессия, это образ жизни! С праздником, коллеги! Творческого огонька, настроения, интересных идей, признания таланта и верности почитателей! Пусть наш труд будет достойно вознагражден, а заслуги не останутся незамеченными!_

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Уважаемые колеги поздравляю всех Вас с праздником, желаю всем огромных творческих успехов и всех благ.
Что такое –– Первомай...? Просто –– пей, да наливай...? День трудящихся...? Да бросьте..!!! От работы –– ломит кости...! 
Это праздник тунеядцев..! Тех..., что спиться не боятся. На природу прут толпой, прихватив друзей с собой..!
 Едут в горы.., и в леса, в мае ведь везде...–– КРАСА..!!! На рыбалку, на охоту... (Где здесь мысли про работу..?) 
Взяв мясца, и.... поллитровку Брысь от КОМПА..., –– на МАЕВКУ!!

----------


## Elen2

*Доброе утро ,девочки.*Вчера зайти не успела в беседку,поздравляю сегодня.

_Пусть в делах всегда и всюду 
Вам сопутствует успех! 
И сегодня, в праздник майский, 
Будьте Вы счастливей всех!_

----------


## Elen2

*Доброе утро!*
_В светлый праздник Пасхи радует погода,
 Зеленеют всходы и поет природа!
 Небеса ликуют красками лазури,
 Куличи сияют блестками глазури.

 В выси торжествуют звоны колоколен,
 Воздух ароматен, и простор приволен.
 Празднует на Пасху каждая обитель,
 Чудо сотворилось и воскрес Спаситель!_
[IMG]http://*********net/3656067.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ivalvikt

Давайте поздравим друг друга с началом лета! Ура! Товарищи!

----------


## Elen2

*Доброе утро!С Троицей ,всех.Здоровья и счастья!*

----------


## Тёка



----------


## Наташкин

С Новым годом, дорогие коллеги, удач, успехов и всех вам благ!!!  :011: И пусть всё у вас сбудется :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Рамоновна

* С Новым годом, дорогие и уважаемые коллеги!!!*

----------


## Рамоновна



----------


## Натник

[IMG]http://*********org/4860033.jpg[/IMG]

Дорогие друзья, коллеги, с Новым годом Вас!! Пусть в Новом 2014 году Вам сопутствует успех, вдохновение, счастье, любовь и конечно же, здоровье!!

----------


## Elen2

_Год Лошадки к нам пришел, провожая год змеи.
Кто то с радостью провел, кто-то с грустью позади.
Новый год, как свежий ветер нам приносит в дом надежды
И пушистой елки ветви жаждут праздничной одежды.

Жизнь стремительно кружИтся, как снежинка на ветру
И не важно как ложиться  спать….. пораньше иль к утру.
Все равно года уходят, добавляя жизни опыт,
Но на смену вновь приходят , слышите лошадки топот?

Год коня змею меняет на посту по гороскопу
И шипенье заслоняет звон подков его галопа.
Принесет нам конь  удачу, вновь даря надежды ворох
Будет счастье однозначно, коль остался у вас порох._

----------


## Elen2

SIZE=5]Девочки и мальчики!Счастья в Новом году и здоровья![/SIZE][/B]

_Дорогие друзья! Новый год – один из самых любимых наших торжеств. Это добрый и по-настоящему душевный праздник.- надеемся и верим в счастливое будущее. Искренне желаю, чтобы всё доброе, что было в уходящем году, осталось с нами. Пусть Новый год приносит вам удачу и процветание, счастье и благодать, мир и благополучие, радость и любовь.
наилучшего. От всей души желаю безмерного счастья, жизнелюбия и оптимизма. Не истощаемой энергии и процветания, духовного богатства и самой счастливой жизни в Новом году. Счастливого Нового года!
_

----------


## Ivica

Добрые и милые культработники и все форумчане! С наступившим 2014 годом! Творческого всем расцвета, ярких радужных праздников и простых светлых и уютных дней в судьбе.
Удивительные у нас были утренники в этот раз. Используя новый материал, написала адаптированный под нас сценарий и с блеском отработали по всем сёлам нашей Громады и у себя в посёлке. Нет ничего краше, чем видеть счастливые и восторженные детские лица. Есть для чего жить!

----------


## Рамоновна

Дорогие, милые, красивые! С праздником вас!!!

----------


## Тёка

> Дорогие, милые, красивые! С праздником вас!!!


Присоединяюсь...Спраздником ВЕСНЫ!Пусть будет каждый день в году,как день 8 марта,наполненный цветами,улыбками,женским обоянием.
[IMG]http://cs616017.vk.me/v616017782/8380/jOPoyd9TMuU.jpg

----------


## VanDerMade

*Милые сударыни! Поздравляю вас с праздником! Пусть в ваших душах будет вечно юная ВЕСНА с нежными цветами, звонкими пташками, трепетными бабочками!*

----------


## Elen2



----------


## Рамоновна

*С праздником, дорогие коллеги!*

----------


## Наташкин

С праздником, Дорогие коллеги!!!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Дорогие коллеги!С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!Творческих побед,позитива и креатива!!!

----------


## Тёка

*С праздником,коллеги!*

----------


## PAN

С Праздником!!!

----------


## VanDerMade

С праздником!
[IMG]http://*********org/5219671.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Гульнур

Спасибо всем за поздравления! И я в свою очередь, хочу поздравить всех коллег с профессиональным праздником!!! 
И там, где солнце жжет нещадно,
И там, где снег идет весь год,
Всегда приветливый, приятный
Культуру ты несешь в народ!
Ты светоч дней наших суровых,
Отрада в бездуховной мгле,
Не ищешь ты путей готовых,
Идешь отважно по земле!
Так будь же солнцем, ярким, светлым,
Гори немеркнущей звездой!
Стремись к мечтам своим заветным!
Взлети над тщетной суетой!
С праздником, уважаемые работники культуры!

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/5180759m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## вокся

Ноги болят... Натанцевалась вволю)))))) Праздник удался!!!
Всем отличного настроения! Креатива и вдохновения!!!! :Yahoo:  :Vishenka 33:  :Victory:

----------


## вера денисенко

Всех поздравляю С днём работников культуры!!!!Всего вам хорошо!!!И творчества!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна



----------


## Тёка



----------


## Elen2

извините, вчера просто невозможно было зайти никуда.Крутится бесконечно колесико и все.....

_Обласканы улыбки теплым ветром –
В права свои вступила уж весна;
Сегодня день особенно пресветлый:
Ведь Пасху нынче празднует страна!
И всех погода умиротворяет,
И каждый ждет от Господа чудес,
И все, как я, с восторгом повторяют:
Христос воскрес! Воистину воскрес!_

----------


## Рамоновна

Дорогие коллеги!
Поздравляю всех с ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВЕСНЫ И ТРУДА!

Желаю вам успешного проведения всех праздничных мероприятий!

----------


## Ivica

Ворвался май, стремительный, как птица,
Сирень всем раздавая на ходу,
И солнышко щекочет наши лица,
И я поздравить всех коллег спешу.
Пусть будет небо мирное над нами,
Пусть в нём летают ласточки звеня.
Земля одаривает нежными цветами,
А в сердце кувыркается ВЕСНА!
[IMG]http://*********org/5403879.jpg[/IMG]
это наше крымское небушко!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Дорогая наша Наташенька! (Натник)
От души поздравляю тебя с получение гранта! Творческих тебе успехов, бодрости духа, терпения и замечательных зрителей в Доме культуры!

Надеюсь, что в 2015 году мы получим с тобой гранты и на Дома культуры!*

----------


## вокся

[IMG]http://*********su/4420459.jpg[/IMG]
*Девочки! Пусть ваши детки всегда будут рядом, даже если они далеко!!!*

----------


## Натник

Девоньки! Я вас тоже поздравляю с Днем матери! Пусть всегда будут здоровы и счастливы  вы и ваши дети!!!

----------


## Ivica

Всех с наступающим ёлочно-мандариновым НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! От души желаю всем волшебных зимних каникул и весь год, что происходили маленькие чудеса, и солнечного настроения, голубого мирного неба! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/6449789.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натник

_Дорогие мои, коллеги -форумчане!!! 
Поздравляю всех Новым 2015 годом!!!
Пусть будет ДОБРЫМ Новым год, как мамин голос...
Пусть будет СЫТНЫМ Новый год, как хлебный колос..
Пусть будет ЧИСТЫМ Новый год, как песня скрипки...
Пусть будет НЕЖНЫМ Новый год, как свет улыбки...
Пусть будет СЛАДКИМ Новый год - на мёд похожим!
СЧАСТЛИВЫМ будет Новый год!! И мы с ним тоже!!!!_

----------


## Рамоновна

ДОРОГИЕ КОЛЛЕГИ!
СЧАСТЬЯ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ 
В НОВОМ ГОДУ!!!!!

----------


## Neolit

А я вот поздравила мужа с 23 февраля через этот сайт www.c******.ru Мужу понравилось очень! Вообщем там можно заказать поздравления с днём рождения,весёлые розыгрыши,объяснения в любви и многое другое! Поверье,ваши родные и близкие приятно удивятся! Рекомендую! Теперь мамулю поздравлю с 8 марта через этот сайт!

----------


## Рамоновна



----------


## Николай Бугаков

*НАШИ ЛЮБИМЫЕ, УВАЖАЕМЫЕ И ОБОЖАЕМЫЕ ЖЕНЩИНЫ! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С 8 МАРТА! ОСТАВАЙТЕСЬ ТАКИМИ ЖЕ, КАКИЕ ВЫ ЕСТЬ И БУДЬТЕ ВСЕГДА СОБОЙ! В ЭТОТ ДЕНЬ МУЖЧИНЫ ДЛЯ ВАС ГОТОВЫ НА ВСЕ...
*

----------


## Алла и Александр

Друзья мои! Хочу поделиться с вами хорошей новостью. Сегодня пришло сообщение о том, что моему любимому присвоено звание "Лучший работник культуры Ростовской области" Рада безумно!

----------


## Натник

Алла, поздравляю!!!  :Tender: Он действительно у тебя заслуживает этого звания!!! Успехов вам, здоровья и благополучия!!! :Vishenka 19:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  надо обмыть! :Grin:

----------


## Zabanka

Алла, поздравляю вас с Александром! Новых творческих успехов!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> надо обмыть!


Приезжай! Обмоем по настоящему  :Yes4:  А пока вот так  :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла, поздравляю вас с Александром! Новых творческих успехов!


Зарина, большое спасибо!

----------


## Наташкин

> "Лучший работник культуры Ростовской области"


Алла поздравляю, это успех,  а ещё и  дополнительная плата.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла поздравляю, это успех, а ещё и дополнительная плата.


Спасибо, Наташенька!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*,

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*, 

Ира, большое спасибо!

----------


## Ivica

> моему любимому присвоено звание "Лучший работник культуры Ростовской области"


Делов-то пара пустяков-прославится на весь Ростов! 
Коль до искусства он охотник, зовётся ЛУЧШИЙ КУЛЬТРАБОТНИК! 

Алла, самые душевные поздравления, так держать!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Делов-то пара пустяков-прославится на весь Ростов! 
> Коль до искусства он охотник, зовётся ЛУЧШИЙ КУЛЬТРАБОТНИК!


Светочка, просто слов нет! Спасибище!!! Очень приятно.

Дорогие друзья, от мужа большое спасибо за поздравления.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Скибыч

> Друзья мои! Хочу поделиться с вами хорошей новостью. Сегодня пришло сообщение о том, что моему любимому присвоено звание "Лучший работник культуры Ростовской области" Рада безумно!


а что я говорил?



> Все у вас получится.


От души поздравляю!!!!!

----------


## Svetlanuska

Уважаемые коллеги, с ДНЕМ РАБОТНИКОВ КУЛЬТУРЫ, вас! 
 Желаю успехов, удач, вдохновенья.
На спектаклях аншлагов, а так же везенья.
Чтоб труд Ваш нелегкий могли  оценить,
А Вы на зарплату могли бы прожить.

----------


## Ivica

*Всех культработников с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!! Всегда быть в радужном настроении и жить по принципу-каждый день-ПРАЗДНИК!*
[img]http://*********org/7061439.jpg[/img]

----------


## Тёка

Сегодня — День работника культуры! Поздравляю,коллеги![IMG]http://f19.********info/thumb/651469ac192a615448bc21a2fe7b9592b90be4209919846.png[/IMG]

----------


## Рамоновна



----------


## vlad54

Коллеги, дорогие мои, с ПРАЗДНИКОМ, и пусть все вокруг завидуют нашей профессии!!! К сожалению, хотя я на форуме давно, но пишу мало /читатель, однако/ больше на плюс-мск, поэтому не могу привязать фоты наших праздников, хотя есть, что показать.... 
Ну, даст Бог, допишусь когда-то до разрешения прикреплять вложения, тогда покажусь...
Еще раз, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ и реализации самых БЕЗУМНЫХ идей....

----------


## Рамоновна

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## вокся

Всех коллег, которые волею судьбы пришли в культуру с учительского поприща - с праздником!!! 
Бывших учителей не бывает)  Пусть у вас всех всё будет хорошо) Особенно, зарплата) :Aga:

----------


## Ivica

[img]http://*********su/6551775m.jpg[/img]

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!! нашу ЗАРНИЦУ Леночку Луценко с ПОБЕДОЙ:
Определены победители областного конкурса «Лучший по профессии» среди специалистов культурно-досуговых учреждений муниципальных районов Новгородской области: 
Луценко Елена Федоровна, директор МБУК Централизованное культурно-досуговое объединение «Гармония» Хвойнинского муниципального района - Диплом I степени и денежная выплата 12 000 рублей;
.НОВЫХ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ПОБЕД! ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ!!!

----------


## Натник

Поздравляеммм!!!!!!!!!!!! Ура!!!

Света, а откуда вы узнали об этом?

----------


## Ivica

> Света, а откуда вы узнали об этом?


Наташ, она вчера была готова весь мир обнять, эмоции переполняли, это и понятно :Yahoo:  Да я ей пару строчек срифмовала для творческого портфолио в процессе подготовке, вот она и поделилась, а сама скромничает :Yes4:  Я решила за неё написать, когда есть чем гордиться, это надо делать обязательно!!! Тем более, что все коллеги только порадуются! :040:

----------


## Тёка

ЗАРНИЦУ Леночку Луценко с ПОБЕДОЙ :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :

----------


## Тёка

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!! нашу ЗАРНИЦУ Леночку Луценко с ПОБЕДОЙ:


 :Yahoo: 



> все коллеги только порадуются!


 :Aga: 
Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, спасибо большое! Это действительно ПОБЕДА, для меня, для нас, для района!!! Никогда не участвовали в таких конкурсах - считали что мы слабенькие на уровне области (городских ДК), а в этом году заставили принять участие и вот... !!!!!!!!!!! 
Плюс ко всему наш мастер по резьбе по дереву на областной выставке - конкурсе среди мастеров народных художественных промыслов и ремесел занял 2 место!!!!!, это тоже ОГРОМНАЯ победа, т.к. прикладников у нас много, и все - хорошие мастера своего дела. 
А Света сама скромничает - срифмовала мне она не пару строчек, а достаточно для победы и самое главное очень меня поддержала. 
Еще раз всем спасибо за поздравления!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Зарница*, подравляю  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

Ура-ура!
Сегодня ночью вернулись из Москвы. Были на международном фестивале "ЛЮБИМЫЙ ГОРОД" - возили образцовый хореографический ансамбль ПОЛЯНКА
Заняли 2 место!

----------


## Наташкин

> Заняли 2 место!


Молодцы, вот это успех!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Молодцы, вот это успех!!!


да, в Воронеже тоже брали призовые места, даже сразу по три первых привозили в разных номинациях, но вот в Москву  рискнули впервые. кроме фестиваля, еще на обзорную экскурсию съездили с финальным посещением сувенирных магазинов на Арбате.
конечно, сами бы такую поездку не потянули - 50 тысяч автобус оплатило поселение, а по 2500 собирали с родителей (оплата конкурса, питание и экскурсия) 
Дети просто счастливы! конечно. конкурс квалификационный, но 2 место в нем тоже стОит.

----------


## Натник

> но вот в Москву рискнули впервые.


Поздравляем!!!! Молодцы!!!

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

Ирина (Рамоновна), зашла на сайт Дома  культуры, шикарные фото с праздников и костюмы, видно, что люди в это душу вкладывают! Воспользуюсь выложенным вами материалом, спасибо.
МОЛОДЦЫ!  Всегда приятно занять призовое место,  видеть счастливые лица детей, поздравляю!!!

----------


## Тёка

> Дети просто счастливы! конечно. конкурс квалификационный, но 2 место в нем тоже стОит.


*Рамоновна*, это УСПЕХ  :Ok: и детей, и ваш.Поздравляю.

----------


## Рамоновна

вот они, мои герои

----------

Zabanka (20.12.2015)

----------


## Зарница

Ира, поздравляю с ПОБЕДОЙ!!!!!МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!Есть чем и кем гордиться!!!! 

Алла, Наталья - полностью поддерживаю. Катимся все ниже и ниже...Грустно от этого становится...За тот объем работы который с нас спрашивают - никаких стимулирующих уже не хочется...Часто задумываюсь о том, что, сколько бы смог каждый из нас, и главное КАК! сделать, научить, провести, подготовить, изготовить, организовать....если бы занимался одним направлением а не распылялся. Сколько знаний пропадает сидя попой даже уже не на двух стульях!!!!Все бегом, все в попыхах, часто абы-как!!!на авось!!!на ходу!!!! Мало своей работы - так еще и социалку повесили - инвалидов...
Держимся только на своем ОГРОМНОМ оптимизме, улыбках детей,на спасибо от зрителей...Тем и сами живем.

----------


## вокся

[IMG]http://*********net/7584234.htm[/IMG]

----------


## Тёка

Доброе утро всем, кто проснулся! 
Надеемся, что все живы и здоровы после Новогодней ночи? ))) 
С НОВЫМ годом! ПУСТЬ СЧАСТЬЕ ПРИДЁТ В КАЖДЫЙ ДОМ!

[IMG]http://*********su/6896555.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натник

* Коллеги!!! С новым 2016-м!!! Пусть он будет лучше 2015-го!!! Здоровья всем, благополучия и творческих успехов!!!!* 

[img]http://*********su/6901677.png[/img]

----------


## Лариса12



----------


## Натник

*Девочки-коллеги! С весной Вас! С праздником 8 Марта!!! Будьте счастливы, здоровы, любимы!!!*

Мужчины сегодня танцуют и поют только для нас!

----------

Алла и Александр (08.03.2016), Николай Бугаков (08.03.2016), Рамоновна (08.03.2016)

----------


## Оля Алешина

[img]http://*********ru/8942017.png[/img]

----------

Алла и Александр (08.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef



----------

Алла и Александр (08.03.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна



----------


## Лариса12



----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ДОРОГИЕ ЖЕНЩИНЫ! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С ПРАЗДНИКОМ! ЖЕЛАЮ БОМБИЧЕСКОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ, УБОЙНОГО ШАРМА И ВЗРЫВНЫХ ПРАЗДНИКОВ!*




*Примите в подарок танцевальную аранжировку, которая подойдет для улетных компаний и конкурсной программы

https://yadi.sk/d/OPC6Xw-Ipz3aF*

----------

lenusik (28.03.2016), вокся (14.03.2016), Леди N (09.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Уважаемые дамы форума, с праздником! )))

----------

Леди N (09.03.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

и простите, если кого обидела...

----------

Леди N (13.03.2016), Натник (13.03.2016)

----------


## Бирюза



----------

Crystal (25.03.2016), lenusik (28.03.2016), natali_markelova (25.03.2016), Алла и Александр (25.03.2016), Гульнур (25.03.2016), Леди N (27.03.2016), Наташкин (25.03.2016)

----------


## Алла и Александр

[img]http://*********ru/9124195.jpg[/img]


http://www.playcast.ru/view/7795014/...b61a48d5b4c8pl

----------

lenusik (28.03.2016), natali_markelova (25.03.2016), Vlad_belgorod (27.03.2016), Гульнур (25.03.2016), Леди N (27.03.2016), Наташкин (25.03.2016)

----------


## natali_markelova

С днем работников культуры
Поздравляю вас, друзья!
Мы – весёлые натуры,
И без нас – никак нельзя!
Мы несём всем радость жизни
И прекрасный добрый свет.
Пусть нас Муза не покинет,
Долгих творческих нам лет! :Vishenka 33:

----------

lenusik (28.03.2016), Vlad_belgorod (27.03.2016), Алла и Александр (26.03.2016), Гульнур (25.03.2016), Леди N (27.03.2016), Наташкин (25.03.2016)

----------


## lenusik

Звучит бельканто трубадура,
И манит сцена в свете рампы.
На ней работников культуры
Мы славить будем многократно!

На крыльях творческих порывов
Душа полна любви к искусству,
И в круговерти дней вы миру
Высокие несите чувства!

----------

natali_markelova (26.03.2016), Vlad_belgorod (27.03.2016), Алла и Александр (26.03.2016), Гульнур (25.03.2016), Леди N (27.03.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

lenusik (28.03.2016), natali_markelova (26.03.2016), Алла и Александр (26.03.2016), Гульнур (25.03.2016), Леди N (27.03.2016), Наташкин (25.03.2016)

----------


## Гульнур

С праздником! Для нас этот праздник -  особенный! Всем творческих успехов, удачи, терпения! Побольше интересных идей!

----------

lenusik (28.03.2016), natali_markelova (26.03.2016), Алла и Александр (26.03.2016), Леди N (27.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef



----------

lenusik (28.03.2016), natali_markelova (26.03.2016), Vlad_belgorod (27.03.2016), Алла и Александр (26.03.2016), Гульнур (26.03.2016), Леди N (27.03.2016)

----------


## Леди N

Дорогие театралы! С Днём ТЕАТРА ВАС! Идей, вдохновения, гармонии, единомышленников! Настоящего творческого счастья!))))

----------

lenusik (28.03.2016), natali_markelova (29.03.2016)

----------


## Леди N

С ДНЁМ ПОБЕДЫ, ВСЕХ- ВСЕХ- ВСЕХ!!!! ДОРОГИЕ КОЛЛЕГИ, УДАЧНЫХ ВАМ ФИНАЛЬНЫХ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ, САЛЮТА ЭМОЦИЙ, СЛЁЗ БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ, ИСТИННОГО ЕДИНЕНИЯ С ВАШИМИ ЗЕМЛЯКАМИ!!

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

С днём победы!

----------


## Рамоновна



----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Сняли салют. Нас толкали со всех сторон, как могли, стабилизировали изображение.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUBw...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Рамоновна



----------

Леди N (02.09.2016), Наташкин (14.09.2016), Натник (02.09.2016), Ольга Усольцева (02.09.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна



----------

Леди N (01.01.2017)

----------


## Тёка

Ну, вот и пришло время, попрощаться с этим годом.
Каким он был для вас?
Задумайтесь на время...
Возьмите все лучшее с собой и отпустите все неудачи, болезни.
Этот год не прошел даром... Было много уроков, опыта.
Стоит его поблагодарить и отпустить...
Приходит время нового! Освобождайте пространство! Принимайте!
Время чудес наступает...

Всем любви, здоровья и добра.
С уважением, Инна.
[img]http://*********ru/12521718.jpg[/img]

----------

Леди N (01.01.2017)

----------


## gulya.gulyazena

Поздравляю с Днем рождения, дорогую Ирину Сергеевну!
Старейшего работника культуры! 
Работать она начала, еще в 60-е. И работает до сих пор.
Вырастила ни одно поколение организаторов. 
Низкий поклон.

----------


## Рамоновна



----------

Леди N (08.03.2017), Таня Л (10.03.2017)

----------


## Леди N

С Самым Женственным Весенним Праздником! Счастья! Настроения! Красоты! Желаний! Успехов и Удач!!))

----------

Таня Л (10.03.2017)

----------


## Черёмушка

С профессиональным праздником всех!!!  С Днем работника культуры! Любви, вдохновения и творческих успехов!!!

----------

Натник (25.03.2017)

----------


## Леди N

Дорогие коллеги! От всей души поздравляю Вас с профессиональным праздником! От души желаю Вам Влюблённости в Профессию, яркого Развития и Роста в Любимом Деле. Желаю Результатов во всех Ваших Начинаниях, Стремления к Вершине, Единомышленников и Преданных Друзей! Пусть Культура нашей Родины Процветает!

С уважением...

Заходите к нам в гости и поздравлений будет ещё больше))

https://vk.com/culturadorohovskaya

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1682...84400091146322

----------

Натник (25.03.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна



----------

Zabanka (19.04.2017), Леди N (25.03.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна



----------

Zabanka (19.04.2017), Алла и Александр (18.04.2017)

----------


## AlinaTarasova

кого интересуют прикольные подарки в виде настольных игр - обращайтесь. есть огромный ассортимент по доступным ценам. выбрать можно тут.

----------


## Рамоновна



----------

Леди N (10.03.2018), Таня Л (14.03.2018)

----------


## anna.kiseleva.81



----------

Варшава (31.03.2018), Леди N (26.03.2018), ната58 (25.03.2018), Натник (28.03.2018), Рамоновна (25.03.2018), Скибыч (26.03.2018)

----------


## rakel

Ой, как же точно сказано про двери и талант... это правда! Сколько человеку не говори, что он никто, но если он талантлив - как бы кому не хотелось, этого не отнять...

----------

